# Juventus - Milan: 7 Febbraio 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Sky e Premium



## admin (2 Febbraio 2015)

Ventiduesima giornata di Serie. Il big match è Juventus - Milan, partita in programma Sabato 7 Febbraio 2015 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino.

Il Milan arriva all'appuntamento dopo essere tornato alla vittoria nella gara casalinga contro il Parma (3-1). La Juventus, invece, è stata frenata dall'Udinese sullo 0-0- I bianconeri hanno mantenuto inalterato il vantaggio dalla Roma (+7).

Mattia Destro, ammonito nel corso di Milan - Parma, salterà il match per squalifica

Dove vedere Juventus - Milan in tv?

Diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 20:45 di Sabato 7 Febbraio 2015.


A seguire, tutte le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro. Le probabili formazioni e quelli ufficiali. I commenti pre, durante e post partita.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Febbraio 2015)

sarebbe da mettere il pullman davanti alla porta ma dicevano che il Milan ha venduto il pullman


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2015)

Già mi vedo la faccia di Inzaghi nel dopo partita ....


----------



## Marchisio89 (2 Febbraio 2015)

Spero non ci siano né Pirlo né Llorente, ovviamente saranno titolarissimi. Non credo vinceremo.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Febbraio 2015)

speriamo si fermino a 3. 

abbiate pietà.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Non credo vinceremo.


----------



## Marchisio89 (2 Febbraio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


>


Sono sincero. Lo dissi anche prima del match contro l'Inter. Ho la stessa sensazione.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Sono sincero. Lo dissi anche prima del match contro l'Inter. Ho la stessa sensazione.



....metti la buona parola con Allegri...


----------



## Marchisio89 (2 Febbraio 2015)

Comunque Juve-Milan é pur sempre Juve-Milan, al di lá della qualitá. La Juve di Ferrara vinse contro l'Inter di Mourinho, per dirne una.


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2015)

Il brutto è che questi saranno pure belli inc.... dopo il pareggio contro l'Udinese.


----------



## MissRossonera (2 Febbraio 2015)

Riusciranno a giocare peggio dell'andata?Non mi stupirei,mai porre limiti alla provvidenza!


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Febbraio 2015)

Prepariamo i pallottolieri.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Febbraio 2015)

Allegri darà in termini di gol quello che non è riuscito a dare a Inzaghi in termini di mazzate un anno fa.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Febbraio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Riusciranno a giocare peggio dell'andata?Non mi stupirei,mai porre limiti alla provvidenza!



considera che all'andata venivamo pure da un buon momento


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Non credo vinceremo.


----------



## MissRossonera (2 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> considera che all'andata venivamo pure da un buon momento



Ma non minimizzare,ti ricordo che i nostri 4 mesi del 2014 sono stati ottimi,basta tornare a quei livelli.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Allegri darà in termini di gol quello che non è riuscito a dare a Inzaghi in termini di mazzate un anno fa.


----------



## davoreb (2 Febbraio 2015)

Spero in un 442 con davanti

Honda De Jong Montolivo Bonaventura
Cerci Menez

contro la juve l'unico modo e giocare tipo l'udinese, chiusi bene e CONTINUE RIPARTENZE veloci con cerci e menez. Teoricamente con Montolivo Honda e Bonaventura hai abbastanza qualità per fare due/tre passaggi di fila prima di perder palla e di far ripartire l'azione in maniera decente.

OT:

Mi piacerebbe vedere quest'anno una formazione tipo:

Lopez
Abate(desciglio) Rami Paletta Antonelli
Bonaventura De Jong Montolivo Elsha
Cerci Destro


----------



## nimloth (2 Febbraio 2015)

a quanto è dato un gol di Matri ?!?!


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Febbraio 2015)

credo che in questa partita si raggiungeranno vette mai viste prima, secondo me sarà tipo una replica del 6-1 a san siro di 20 anni fa


----------



## folletto (2 Febbraio 2015)

E' previsto il patteggiamento?


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Non credo vinceremo con un risultato inferiore al 3-0.



This


----------



## Hammer (2 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Spero non ci siano né Pirlo né Llorente, ovviamente saranno titolarissimi. Non credo vinceremo.



Siamo indegni. La partita contro il Parma non fa testo. Sono serio, è quasi impossibile che non vinciate.


----------



## smallball (2 Febbraio 2015)

in teoria non ci dovrebbe essere partita


----------



## Marchisio89 (2 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Siamo indegni. La partita contro il Parma non fa testo. Sono serio, è quasi impossibile che non vinciate.


Sulla carta ti posso anche dare ragione, ma nel calcio c'é molto di piú. La Juve ultimamente vince(va) piú che altro per le giocate dei singoli, il gioco di squadra é disastroso! Una volta che non rendono Pogba e Tevez non sanno che fare.
Pirlo ormai é diventato un peso e mi spiace molto dirlo.

Non vedo perché dare il Milan sconfitto a prescindere.



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> This


Esagerato.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (2 Febbraio 2015)

Queste sono le partite in cui può succedere di tutto.
Peccato per Destro ma forse è meglio così tanto si deve giocare di contropiede e in questo Cerci e Menez davanti vanno benissimo.
Spero in un recupero di De Jong, queste sono le partite in cui lui rende di più


----------



## Djici (2 Febbraio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Spero in un 442 con davanti
> 
> Honda De Jong Montolivo Bonaventura
> Cerci Menez



questa sarebbe perfetta.
sicuro che non la schiera. non ci puo arrivare da solo.


----------



## Tic (2 Febbraio 2015)

Io intanto vado a giocarmi la casa sull'over 3.5, non si sa mai


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Febbraio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Spero in un 442 con davanti
> 
> *Honda* De Jong Montolivo Bonaventura
> Cerci Menez
> ...


riguardo sabato : la formazione imho è ottima, ma honda no perdio. è cotto al vapore 
Se non riesce ad imporsi contro l'ultima in classifica, come possiamo sperare entri in partita contro la juventus?
Metterei suso. Peggio non potrà fare.


La formazione tipo mi piace assai! praticamente perfetta imho


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Febbraio 2015)

4-3-3
Diego Lopez
Abate Alex Rami Antonelli
Montolivo De Jong Muntari
Cerci Menez Bonaventura

dobbiamo giocare in contropiede e avere un centrocampo fisico questa partita qua....


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2015)

Speriamo di evitare quantomeno la figuraccia. Almeno questo.


----------



## Denni90 (2 Febbraio 2015)

noi avremo faticato anche con il parma ma la stessa juve ha fatto fatica in coppa italia e hanno vinto sculando... 
c'è da giocarla e sperare nel miracolo...
io farei così:
D.Lopez; Abate, Alex,Rami, Antonelli; Cerci, Montolivo, DeJong, Bonaventura; Honda; Menez


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Febbraio 2015)

*Lichtsteiner e Destro saltano la partita per squalifica.


Bonaventura ha svolto l'intero allenamento in gruppo.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Febbraio 2015)

Io giocherei così:



Lopez

Rami Alex Paletta Antonelli

Cerci Montolivo DeJong Bonaventura

Pazzini Menez
​
Certo poi dipende dalle disponibilità in mezzo al campo

Comunque temo Pippo Pig voglia giocare ancora senza punte, con Cerci davanti e Honda ala


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Io giocherei così:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Credo proprio di sì, in ogni caso spero che dalla prossima proponga questa con Destro.


----------



## Gianni23 (2 Febbraio 2015)

La partita contro i gobbi è sempre particolare, chiaro che se si guardano le due squadre allo stato attuale non c'è confronto, però secondo me un pareggio non è così fuori dal mondo.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Febbraio 2015)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> La partita contro i gobbi è sempre particolare, chiaro che se si guardano le due squadre allo stato attuale non c'è confronto, però secondo me un pareggio non è così fuori dal mondo.



certo... facciamo fatica con parma, sassuolo, atalanta e torino...e pensi di fare un punto contro la juve? per di più a torino?? se ci va bene prendiamo 3 pere...


----------



## 666psycho (2 Febbraio 2015)

io cmq no oso guardarla... sento che ne prenderemo da tutte le parti....


----------



## Gianni23 (2 Febbraio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> certo... facciamo fatica con parma, sassuolo, atalanta e torino...e pensi di fare un punto contro la juve? per di più a torino?? se ci va bene ne prendiamo 3 pere...



Non è che penso di fare un punto, dico solo che non sono sicuro al 100% di perdere. La juve ha pareggiato con il sassuolo e l'inter (quest'ultima in casa) e perso con il genoa, ad esempio. Non era la strafavorita contro di loro? 

Se i risultati delle partite si stabilissero sulla carta allora il campionato potrebbe anche non giocarsi.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Febbraio 2015)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Non è che penso di fare un punto, dico solo che non sono sicuro al 100% di perdere. La juve ha pareggiato con il sassuolo e l'inter (quest'ultima in casa) e perso con il genoa, ad esempio. Non era la strafavorita contro di loro?
> 
> Se i risultati delle partite si stabilissero sulla carta allora il campionato potrebbe anche non giocarsi.



certo hai ragione, ma ormai sono diventato pessimista....non ho più speranze... per me tutta la seria A ci asfalta...


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Febbraio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> certo... facciamo fatica con parma, sassuolo, atalanta e torino...e pensi di fare un punto contro la juve? per di più a torino?? se ci va bene prendiamo 3 pere...



Vabbè anche l'inter ha pareggiato con i gobbi. La perderemo al 99.99%, ma almeno 'na speranzella ci deve essere.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè anche l'inter ha pareggiato con i gobbi. La perderemo al 99.99%, ma almeno 'na speranzella ci deve essere.



...io penso invece, in controtendenza, che faremo una buona gara.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2015)

Acciuga fai il bravo


----------



## Marchisio89 (3 Febbraio 2015)

Io prevedo una partita abbastanza brutta da vedere, tipo uno squallido 0-0 con tanti interruzioni di gioco.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (3 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Io prevedo una partita abbastanza brutta da vedere, tipo uno squallido 0-0 con tanti interruzioni di gioco.



Partita brutta da vedere? Siamo stravaccinati!
Lo squallido 0-0 ? Dove si va a firmare?
Sulla carta ci asfaltano. Meno male che giochiamo sull'erba...
[MENTION=1305]Marchisio89[/MENTION]- wie geht's in Köln?


----------



## Marchisio89 (3 Febbraio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Partita brutta da vedere? Siamo stravaccinati!
> Lo squallido 0-0 ? Dove si va a firmare?
> Sulla carta ci asfaltano. Meno male che giochiamo sull'erba...
> [MENTION=1305]Marchisio89[/MENTION]- wie geht's in Köln?


Sulla carta sí, ma ultimamente la Juve ha un gioco di squadra da far piangere e una condizione fisica scandalosa.
Mi viene in mente la partita di ritorno contro l'Atletico Madrid, mi aspetto una partita piú o meno come quella. Possesso palla sterile con il Milan che aspetta il contropiede.

Gut danke  und selbst? kommst du auch aus Deutschland?


----------



## nazdravi (3 Febbraio 2015)

Penso che lo 0 a 0 sia una chimera per la difesa del Milan nonostante abbiamo un portierone. D'altronde a stare 90 minuti arroccati in difesa prima o poi il gol lo si prende. La mentalità di Inzaghi. 

Mamma mia. Non prenderle. Cioè questo col Parma ha tolto Destro e ha messo dentro Muntari, rendiamocene conto. 
Con la Juve prevedo un 9-1-0.


----------



## dyablo65 (3 Febbraio 2015)

contera' moltissimo la strategia dello stratega da panchina che abbiamo.

non mi sbilancio , vediamo che formazione mette.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Febbraio 2015)

Io un po' ci credo


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Io un po' ci credo



Te ci credi sempre in queste partite qui di cartello, salvo voi maledire tutti i Santi del Paradiso dopo la gara. Meglio quando sei pessimista!


----------



## osvaldobusatti (3 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Sulla carta sí, ma ultimamente la Juve ha un gioco di squadra da far piangere e una condizione fisica scandalosa.
> Mi viene in mente la partita di ritorno contro l'Atletico Madrid, mi aspetto una partita piú o meno come quella. Possesso palla sterile con il Milan che aspetta il contropiede.


Difficile che la Juve faccia una partita così...
Probabilmente il Milan farà una partita difensiva, sperando in un contropiede, ma la juve andrà ferocemente all'attacco.
In tal caso la differenza di qualità avrà il sopravvento.



Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Gut danke  und selbst? kommst du auch aus Deutschland?


Nein, ich habe in Rheinland einige Monaten gelebt. Es war aber vor vielen Jahren.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Febbraio 2015)

*Bonaventura e Paletta in gruppo.*


----------



## Aron (3 Febbraio 2015)

Spero che vedremo Cerci, Honda e Bonaventura in un 4-2-3-1 alle spalle di Menez.


----------



## Marchisio89 (3 Febbraio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Difficile che la Juve faccia una partita così...
> Probabilmente il Milan farà una partita difensiva, sperando in un contropiede, ma la juve andrà ferocemente all'attacco.
> In tal caso la differenza di qualità avrà il sopravvento.


Dipende dalla condizione fisica della Juve, anche per questo spero giochi Marchisio e non Pirlo, che ormai é in evidente fase calante e rallenta troppo la manovra d'attacco.



osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Nein, ich habe in Rheinland einige Monaten gelebt. Es war aber vor vielen Jahren.


Verstehe. Dein geschriebenes Deutsch ist gar nicht schlecht.
Warst du aus beruflichen Gründen im Rheinland?


----------



## mandraghe (3 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Verstehe. Dein geschriebenes Deutsch ist gar nicht schlecht.
> Warst du aus beruflichen Gründen im Rheinland?



Non c'entra niente, però quando leggo juventino in Germania penso sempre a questo film, minuto 1.09:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)











pardon per l'OT.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Dipende dalla condizione fisica della Juve, anche per questo spero giochi Marchisio e non Pirlo, che ormai é in evidente fase calante e rallenta troppo la manovra d'attacco.
> 
> 
> Verstehe. Dein geschriebenes Deutsch ist gar nicht schlecht.
> Warst du aus beruflichen Gründen im Rheinland?



Con i discorsi a due, per di più in tedesco, continuate via PM per favore.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Febbraio 2015)

*su Sky danno Bonaventura mezzala e tridente Cerci, Menez e Honda*


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *su Sky danno Bonaventura mezzala e tridente Cerci, Menez e Honda*



Bonaventura non è mezzala, Menez non è punta, Honda non è esterno destro.

3 giocatori fuori ruolo su 4, ditemi voi....


----------



## The Ripper (3 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Te ci credi sempre in queste partite qui di cartello, salvo voi maledire tutti i Santi del Paradiso dopo la gara. Meglio quando sei pessimista!



ahahahah
che ci posso fare? La sento troppo 
Molto più del derby.

ma quando sono pessimista ci azzecco...


----------



## The Ripper (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Bonaventura non è mezzala, Menez non è punta, Honda non è esterno destro.
> 
> 3 giocatori fuori ruolo su 4, ditemi voi....



Pippa continua a stupire sempre più.


In tutto questo spero schieri Antonelli


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *su Sky danno Bonaventura mezzala e tridente Cerci, Menez e Honda*



Mah, adesso aveva iniziato col 4-4-2 e già cambia idea?
Inzaghi sta praticamente preparando una barricata allora. Poveri noi.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2015)

http://www.milanworld.net/mercato-c...razie-tutti-per-tutto-vt25398.html#post635413


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Febbraio 2015)

Spero non giochi Honda
Non è entrato in partita contro il Parma.......immagino quindi con la Juventus

Fisicamente il miglior Honda al milan si è visto dopo la pausa estiva. Ora sembra nuovamente cotto


----------



## nazdravi (4 Febbraio 2015)

Io ve lo dico: se uscissimo dallo Juventus Stadium con un pareggio sculato prepariamoci ai trionfalismi della Pippa in panchina e al rinnovo fino al 2036.


----------



## Tobi (4 Febbraio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Spero non giochi Honda
> Non è entrato in partita contro il Parma.......immagino quindi con la Juventus
> 
> Fisicamente il miglior Honda al milan si è visto dopo la pausa estiva. Ora sembra nuovamente cotto



altro pacco che vorrei fuori da milanello. Non per la persona ed il professionista, è uno dei pochi che si allena seriamente, non fa mai storie se gioca o meno ed in campo da tutto quello che può. Ma è un acquisto di marketing e non tecnico-tattico


----------



## Frikez (4 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *su Sky danno Bonaventura mezzala e tridente Cerci, Menez e Honda*



Ancora con sto 4-3-3, ma basta!

Destro è squalificato e quindi non considera proprio Pazzini, eh vabbè. Il giorno in cui passeremo al 4-2-3-1, sempre se lo faremo con Inzaghi, sarà sempre tardi.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Spero non giochi Honda
> Non è entrato in partita contro il Parma.......immagino quindi con la Juventus



invece per me ha bisogno di giocare, specialmente questa partita dove il risultato, diciamolo, non conta, perché sappiamo tutti come va a finire. il suo problema contro il Parma è che si era ritrovato a sinistra, a destra non era partito male, un paio di ripartenze ottime che sono costate agli avversari anche un cartellino giallo. 

Inzaghi schiererà un falso 4-3-3 che credo sarà più simile a un 4-5-1 e Honda sa coprire, è superfluo dire che si cerca di prendere meno gol possibili, è dura ammetterlo ma bisogna ammettere la realtà. Questa tra tutte quelle rimangono in campionato (sempre che il campionato abbia ancora un senso) è la partita che conta meno.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Febbraio 2015)

altra partita da giocare a centrocampo ma il problema e che noi non abbiamo centrocampo


----------



## Marchisio89 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mah, adesso aveva iniziato col 4-4-2 e già cambia idea?
> Inzaghi sta praticamente preparando una barricata allora. Poveri noi.


Con il 4-3-3 (che in realtá é un 4-5-1 in fase difensiva) peró ti chiudi meglio. Penso sia quelllo il motivo.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Febbraio 2015)

> su Sky danno Bonaventura mezzala e tridente Cerci, Menez e Honda





Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Con il 4-3-3 (che in realtá é un 4-5-1 in fase difensiva) peró ti chiudi meglio. Penso sia quelllo il motivo.



Si, il fatto è che assisteremo a un fallimento su tutti i fronti.
A parte la nostra fase difensiva inesistente, per poter ripartire abbiamo bisogno di due esterni bravi nel contropiede: Cerci è perfetto, ma Honda no, non è un contropiedista, ha la velocità di un tonno spiaggiato.
Purtroppo quel genio di Destro s'è preso il giallo dopo la diffida alla Balotelli-style, altrimenti si faceva un tridente con Menez-Destro-Cerci e con il francese e l-ex torino sulle fasce risultavi pericoloso su entrambi i lati.
Ora alla Juve basterà mettere un uomo su Cerci e sarà game over per il Milan.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Febbraio 2015)

Posso sparare una cavolata?
Io giocherei col *4-4-2 con Menez-Cerci* (alla Vazquez-Dybala) davanti e Bonaventura + Honda ai lati del centrocampo.
Secondo me dai così tanta imprevedibilità essendo rapidi, che costingi la Juve a giocare bassa. E se la Juve gioca bassa va in sofferenza tremenda (facendo sacrificare Pogba e/o Vidal).
Non è una mossa campata in aria, tatticamente parlando.
Cerci-Menez possono fare bene se stanno più vicini.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Posso sparare una cavolata?
> Io giocherei col *4-4-2 con Menez-Cerci* (alla Vazquez-Dybala) davanti e Bonaventura + Honda ai lati del centrocampo.
> Secondo me dai così tanta imprevedibilità essendo rapidi, che costingi la Juve a giocare bassa. E se la Juve gioca bassa va in sofferenza tremenda (facendo sacrificare Pogba e/o Vidal).
> Non è una mossa campata in aria, tatticamente parlando.
> Cerci-Menez possono fare bene se stanno più vicini.



Volevo dirlo io ieri. Infatti col tridente più Bonaventura a centrocampo i giocatori per fare questa cosa sono quelli giusti. Inzaghi deve capire che Cerci non è Robben e non può farsi tutta la fascia e rientrare perchè altrimenti lo raddoppiano e gliela tolgono.


----------



## Marchisio89 (4 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Posso sparare una cavolata?
> Io giocherei col *4-4-2 con Menez-Cerci* (alla Vazquez-Dybala) davanti e Bonaventura + Honda ai lati del centrocampo.
> Secondo me dai così tanta imprevedibilità essendo rapidi, che costingi la Juve a giocare bassa. E se la Juve gioca bassa va in sofferenza tremenda (facendo sacrificare Pogba e/o Vidal).
> Non è una mossa campata in aria, tatticamente parlando.
> Cerci-Menez possono fare bene se stanno più vicini.


Penso che la Juve abbia comunque un centrocampo dominante, al di lá di come Inzaghi schiera la sua squadra, saremo noi a fare la partita. Inzaghi giocherá per il pari, sicuro.


----------



## Frikez (4 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Posso sparare una cavolata?
> Io giocherei col *4-4-2 con Menez-Cerci* (alla Vazquez-Dybala) davanti e Bonaventura + Honda ai lati del centrocampo.
> Secondo me dai così tanta imprevedibilità essendo rapidi, che costingi la Juve a giocare bassa. E se la Juve gioca bassa va in sofferenza tremenda (facendo sacrificare Pogba e/o Vidal).
> Non è una mossa campata in aria, tatticamente parlando.
> Cerci-Menez possono fare bene se stanno più vicini.



Non è una cavolata, è il modulo migliore e la formazione più sensata con i giocatori a disposizione..il problema è che non lo farà mai.


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Posso sparare una cavolata?
> Io giocherei col *4-4-2 con Menez-Cerci* (alla Vazquez-Dybala) davanti e Bonaventura + Honda ai lati del centrocampo.
> Secondo me dai così tanta imprevedibilità essendo rapidi, che costingi la Juve a giocare bassa. E se la Juve gioca bassa va in sofferenza tremenda (facendo sacrificare Pogba e/o Vidal).
> Non è una mossa campata in aria, tatticamente parlando.
> Cerci-Menez possono fare bene se stanno più vicini.



Non è affatto una cavolata, anzi.
Tatticamente potrebbe essere una chiave per mettere più in difficoltà di quanto si possa pensare la Juve.
Con Inzaghi in panchina non vedo altri esiti possibili rispetto ad una sconfitta senza storia, purtroppo.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Penso che la Juve abbia comunque un centrocampo dominante, al di lá di come Inzaghi schiera la sua squadra, saremo noi a fare la partita. Inzaghi giocherá per il pari, sicuro.



Certo, infatti se ci schieriamo a 3 in mezzo ci cannibalizzate... se ci mettiamo a 4 riusciamo a gestire meglio la palla perché abbiamo gli uomini più vicini e diverse soluzioni sulle fasce dove, ho notato, siete nettamente in calo.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Febbraio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non è affatto una cavolata, anzi.
> Tatticamente potrebbe essere una chiave per mettere più in difficoltà di quanto si possa pensare la Juve.
> Con Inzaghi in panchina non vedo altri esiti possibili rispetto ad una sconfitta senza storia, purtroppo.



Beh, fate la proposta a Galliani e sabato sera vado ad allenare io 
Lo faccio gratis. Basta che mi pagano solo il biglietto per e da Torino. Ho pure 10 euro di sconto su Frecciarossa, così Fester risparmia


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Beh, fate la proposta a Galliani e sabato sera vado ad allenare io
> Lo faccio gratis. Basta che mi pagano solo il biglietto per e da Torino. Ho pure 10 euro di sconto su Frecciarossa, così Fester risparmia



Anche perchè il Pullman non ce l'abbiamo più.


----------



## Marchisio89 (4 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Certo, infatti se ci schieriamo a 3 in mezzo ci cannibalizzate... se ci mettiamo a 4 riusciamo a gestire meglio la palla perché abbiamo gli uomini più vicini e diverse soluzioni sulle fasce dove, ho notato, siete nettamente in calo.


Verissimo e forse sarebbe meglio mettersi a 3 per voi, che in fase difensiva diventa una linea a 5 con i due laterali che si abbassano sulla linea di centrocampo, per poi ripartite in contropiede. La Juve sicuramente attaca centralmente.


----------



## sanguegranata (5 Febbraio 2015)

voi avete dei giocatori devastanti in contropiede. se giocate raccolti dietro e fate partire cerci in contropiede (quanto mi mancaaaa!!!) con menez potete fare danni

affossate la gobba. vi prego


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Febbraio 2015)

*Sarà Damato l'arbitro di Juventus-Milan.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Febbraio 2015)

avremo un rigore, menez lo sbaglierà e poi perderemo la partita


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Febbraio 2015)

poli davanti la difesa con muntari e bonaventura mezzeali e zaccardo e antonelli terzini, mamma mia, ho paura


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Febbraio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Damato l'arbitro di Juventus-Milan.*


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2015)

*La formazza secondo le ultime news dei vari media:

D.Lopez
Rami-Alex-Paletta-Antonelli
Poli-Essien-Jack
Cerci-Menez-Honda*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Febbraio 2015)

Per me Allegri ci fa una goleada pazzesca.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *La formazza secondo le ultime news dei vari media:
> 
> D.Lopez
> Rami-Alex-Paletta-Antonelli
> ...



La presenza di Paletta in difesa e sopratutto il centrocampo ( tolto Jack che in pratica si trova in un ruolo non suo) mi fanno venire i brividi in vista di Sabato


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *La formazza secondo le ultime news dei vari media:
> 
> D.Lopez
> Rami-Alex-Paletta-Antonelli
> ...



non mi piace, non è una formazione compatta e nemmeno una formazione offensiva, è proprio il nulla rappresentato in una formazione di calcio, il centrocampo non sa ne impostare ne difendere perchè poli e bonaventura non recuperano mai palloni, rami non è un terzino e lo ha dimostrato soprattutto col sassuolo in campionato, paletta da pochissime garanzie, al parma era più forte lucarelli di lui..


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *La formazza secondo le ultime news dei vari media:
> 
> D.Lopez
> Rami-Alex-Paletta-Antonelli
> ...



Rami terzino e centrocampo...Da brividi!


----------



## sanguegranata (5 Febbraio 2015)

daiiii che bloccate i gobbi


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2015)

*Ultime notizie di formazione. In attacco, come punta unica, verrà schierato Menez. Ai suoi lati, ballottaggio tra Honda e Cerci a sinistra. A destra, invece, il rientrante Bonaventura. *


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Febbraio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Damato l'arbitro di Juventus-Milan.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime notizie di formazione. In attacco, come punta unica, verrà schierato Menez. Ai suoi lati, ballottaggio tra Honda e Cerci a sinistra. A destra, invece, il rientrante Bonaventura. *



???
Bonaventura a sinistra e Cerci a destra no eh?


----------



## sanguegranata (5 Febbraio 2015)

cerci a sinistra è un suicidio


----------



## The Ripper (5 Febbraio 2015)

spero sia tutto un bluff.
Cerci a sx. Bonaventura a dx?
attacco a 3 e Essien titolare?
Rami terzino?

La peggior formazione mai vista. Manco Leonardo è arrivato a tanto.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime notizie di formazione. In attacco, come punta unica, verrà schierato Menez. Ai suoi lati, ballottaggio tra Honda e Cerci a sinistra. A destra, invece, il rientrante Bonaventura. *





sanguegranata ha scritto:


> cerci a sinistra è un suicidio



Quel somaro di Inzaghi ha passato un'intera estate a dire che voleva l'esterno destro mancino... ora che ce l'ha, al sto posto ci mette Honda che è tutto tranne che un esterno 

Cerci a sinistra è INUTILE, i suoi cross avrebbero un senso se avessi una prima punta in area, ma se giochi con Menez allora non servono a niente.


----------



## keepitterron (5 Febbraio 2015)

fra l'altro se togli jack da centrocampo vuol dire che ci mette Muntari.
e per quanto ne capisce inzaghi sicuro mette cerci a sinistra e jack a destra.
rami fuori ruolo, paletta titolare...
un incubo. un incubo che non finisce mai.


----------



## sanguegranata (5 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quel somaro di Inzaghi ha passato un'intera estate a dire che voleva l'esterno destro mancino... ora che ce l'ha, al sto posto ci mette Honda che è tutto tranne che un esterno
> 
> Cerci a sinistra è INUTILE, i suoi cross avrebbero un senso se avessi una prima punta in area, ma se giochi con Menez allora non servono a niente.



si ma vedrai che CErci giocherà a destra sabato sera


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime notizie di formazione. In attacco, come punta unica, verrà schierato Menez. Ai suoi lati, ballottaggio tra Honda e Cerci a sinistra. A destra, invece, il rientrante Bonaventura. *



honda e cerci a destra e bona a sinistra semmai..


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2015)

Spero che le notizie uscite siano false.. vi giuro MA VERAMENTE che se gioca Essien non la guardo ..


----------



## Aron (5 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> spero sia tutto un bluff.
> Cerci a sx. Bonaventura a dx?
> attacco a 3 e Essien titolare?
> Rami terzino?
> ...



Beh Leonardo faceva delle belle formazioni. 

Inzaghi invece è proprio nel pallone. 

A me comunque non dispiacerebbe perdere male con la Juventus. Tanto pareggiando nonsisacome e poi prendere bastonate da Cesena e Empoli non serve a nulla. 
Una sconfitta pesante contro la Juve potrebbe finalmente portare al cambio di allenatore.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime notizie di formazione. In attacco, come punta unica, verrà schierato Menez. Ai suoi lati, ballottaggio tra Honda e Cerci a sinistra. A destra, invece, il rientrante Bonaventura. *





The Ripper ha scritto:


> spero sia tutto un bluff.
> Cerci a sx. Bonaventura a dx?
> attacco a 3 e Essien titolare?
> Rami terzino?
> ...



Leonardo fu costretto a delle scelte folli per disperazione, in quanto gli costruirono una squadra senza capo ne coda. 
C'è da dire che Leo fu uno dei primi in Italia a giocare un calcio molto offensivo, a differenza di quanti invece (come Inzaghi tuttora!!!) schieravano minimo 2 fabbri a centrocampo. Huntelaar ala fu una scelta dettata appunto dalla mancanza di alternative, considerando che sul mercato gli comprarono Amantino Mancini (!!!!!!).

Inzaghi ha una rosa di 30 e passa elementi, in attacco ha l'imbarazzo della scelta. Il problema è a centrocampo, ma è stato lui stesso a dire che gli andava bene così, e l'ha detto per un motivo: perchè è un fifone somaro e vuole a tutti i costi giocare con 3 fabbri sulla mediana.
Altrimenti avrebbe chiesto almeno un rinforzo a avrebbe subito inziato col 4-2-3-1, invece che col 4-3fabbri-3.

E le scelte che sta facendo per la sfida con la Juve lo confermano. Di certo non vai a giocartela a Torino, ma in ogni caso puoi mettere una formazione in campo di tipo offensivo, ma che sappia fare bene anche la fase difensiva. Inzaghi non sa fare niente e quindi piazza i fabbri ghanesi + Poni e altra gentaglia indegna.


----------



## Marchisio89 (5 Febbraio 2015)

Cerci a sinistra potrebbe anche far bene se si gioca con il 9 classico.


----------



## caciocavallodoc (5 Febbraio 2015)

.


----------



## Tobi (5 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *La formazza secondo le ultime news dei vari media:
> 
> D.Lopez
> Rami-Alex-Paletta-Antonelli
> ...




4-3-3
Paletta
Essien

tre motivi per la quale mi dedicherò ad altro.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Febbraio 2015)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport oggi prevede l'impiego di Bonaventura nel tridente al posto di Honda. Centrocampo: Poli-Essien-Muntari. *


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (6 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport oggi prevede l'impiego di Bonaventura nel tridente al posto di Honda. Centrocampo: Poli-Essien-Muntari. *



Non la guardo.


----------



## sanguegranata (6 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Cerci a sinistra potrebbe anche far bene se si gioca con il 9 classico.



non credo. tutte le volte che è stato provato a sinistra è sempre stato nullo. è un giocatore così, prendere o lasciare, deve giocare in quel corridoio a destra. negli spazi è devastante e contro la gobba, giocando di rimessa, sarà l'arma vincente


----------



## bmb (6 Febbraio 2015)

sanguegranata ha scritto:


> non credo. tutte le volte che è stato provato a sinistra è sempre stato nullo. è un giocatore così, prendere o lasciare, deve giocare in quel corridoio a destra. negli spazi è devastante e contro la gobba, giocando di rimessa, sarà l'arma vincente



Sei più ottimista dei sondaggi di Berlusconi.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport oggi prevede l'impiego di Bonaventura nel tridente al posto di Honda. Centrocampo: Poli-Essien-Muntari. *



*Juventus - Milan, le probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta *


----------



## sanguegranata (6 Febbraio 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sei più ottimista dei sondaggi di Berlusconi.



forse è vero o forse è solo la speranza di vedere sta gobba perdere


dai ... l'udinese ha messo in grossa difficoltà la gobba domenica. se son riusciti loro potete farlo anche voi


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport oggi prevede l'impiego di Bonaventura nel tridente al posto di Honda. Centrocampo: Poli-Essien-Muntari. *



Il fegato imploderà. Ne sono sicuro.


----------



## dyablo65 (6 Febbraio 2015)

squadra di falegnami...

l'inutile non prova neanche a giocarsela sta partita.....


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Juventus - Milan, le probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta *



Non saprei dire se è peggio:

A) una coppia centrale mai collaudata
B) un terzino destro che non è un terzino e uno sinistro che arriva dal genoa
C) un centrocampo poli-essien-muntari
D) un tridente senza attaccanti 
E) i punti a b c d considerando che giochiamo con la gobba in trasferta

probabilmente salvo diego lopez sarebbe la peggior formazione di SEMPRE


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Juventus - Milan, le probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta *



Una delle peggiori formazioni degli ultimi decenni. Fa paura vedere il centrocampo, fa paura vedere Paletta centrale, Antonelli boh...
Visione sconsigliata ai deboli di cuore.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Juventus - Milan, le probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta *



Una delle peggiori formazioni mai viste, non solo del Milan, ma nella storia recente del calcio.
Andrebbe radiato dal calcio questo incompetente.
Allegri, contro questa formazione, gli darà una sveglia indimenticabile. Poi farà bene a non presentarsi mai più in conferenza stampa, il nostro caro ciuccio.


----------



## Sanji (6 Febbraio 2015)

Formazione anticalcio... L'intento sicuramente è spezzare le gambe a tutti, non preocuparsi di far gioco o imporlo... Per quanto riguarda l'attacco la strategia è una: palla a Menez e speriamo in bene!


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Febbraio 2015)

*I convocati del Milan:
*
PORTIERI: Abbiati, Gori, Diego Lopez

DIFENSORI: Albertazzi, Antonelli, Alex, Bocchetti,, Paletta, Rami, Zaccardo

CENTROCAMPISTI: Essien, Mastalli, Muntari, Poli, Suso, Van Ginkel

ATTACCANTI: Bonaventura, Cerci, Honda, Menez, Pazzini


----------



## Love (6 Febbraio 2015)

il centrocampo poli essien muntari può causare suicidi di massa....


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Juventus - Milan, le probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta *





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Una delle peggiori formazioni degli ultimi decenni. Fa paura vedere il centrocampo, fa paura vedere Paletta centrale, Antonelli boh...
> Visione sconsigliata ai deboli di cuore.



Abbiamo qualcuno migliore di Antonelli??? A me sembra uno dei pochi decenti.


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Febbraio 2015)

sanguegranata ha scritto:


> non credo. tutte le volte che è stato provato a sinistra è sempre stato nullo. è un giocatore così, prendere o lasciare, deve giocare in quel corridoio a destra. negli spazi è devastante e contro la gobba, giocando di rimessa, sarà l'arma vincente


Pero a destra perde un sacco di tempo per accentrarsi (se ti chiami Robben o Dí Maria va pure bene. Cerci insomma...) proprio perché giocano contro di noi lo vedrei meglio a sinistra per i rossoneri. Che poi potrebbe anche cambiare la fascia nel corso della partita se non gioca bene.


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Juventus - Milan, le probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta *


Ancora Pirlo, ancora Vidal trequartista e ancora una volta LLORENTE, mamma mia Allegri é proprio fissato.

Llorente è il nuovo Emanuelson.


----------



## Sanji (6 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Ancora Pirlo, ancora Vidal trequartista e ancora una volta LLORENTE, mamma mia Allegri é proprio fissato.
> 
> Llorente è il nuovo Emanuelson.



Ma di che ti lamenti?! Sei primo, insegni calcio in Italia e piangi per Pirlo che ti fa girare tutta la squadra da quando ve lo abbiamo regalato... Chi vorresti trequartista al posto di Vidal sentiamo...


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Febbraio 2015)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Ma di che ti lamenti?! Sei primo, insegni calcio in Italia e piangi per Pirlo che ti fa girare tutta la squadra da quando ve lo abbiamo regalato... Chi vorresti trequartista al posto di Vidal sentiamo...


Sono grato a Pirlo (e soprattutto a Galliani che ce l'ha regalato) per quello che ha fatto, specie nella prima stagione ma ormai non si regge piú in piedi, rallenta la manovra d'attacco. Preferisco Marchisio e non vedo cosa ci sia di male a dirlo.

Chi vorrei come trequartista? nessuno! non ne abbiamo di ruolo e quindi sarebbe piú logico giocare con il 4-3-3/ 4-3-2-1, schierando magari il talentuoso Coman.

Di Llorente poi non dico nulla, giocatore completamente inutile.


----------



## The P (6 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Ancora Pirlo, ancora Vidal trequartista e ancora una volta LLORENTE, mamma mia Allegri é proprio fissato.
> 
> Llorente è il nuovo Emanuelson.



Vidal trequartidta 

Pensa che noi abbiamo avuto Boateng (che da noi arrivò mediano), Emanuelson e Nocerino schierati in quel ruolo. La sofferenza ancora non l'avete provata caro mio. Ma sono certo che arriverà, acciuga il feticista non si smentisce


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Febbraio 2015)

La Juventus pur essendo una bella squadra in Serie A sembra piú forte di quanto lo sia veramente. Idem la Roma. La veritá é che la Serie A fa schifo, basta vedere a che ritmi si giocano le partite...come incontrano una squadra decente in europa, le nostre squadre non ci capiscono piú nulla.


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Febbraio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Vidal trequartidta
> 
> Pensa che noi abbiamo avuto Boateng (che da noi arrivò mediano), Emanuelson e Nocerino schierati in quel ruolo. La sofferenza ancora non l'avete provata caro mio. Ma sono certo che arriverà, acciuga il feticista non si smentisce


Boateng peró il meglio di se l'ha fatto vedere proprio in quel ruolo, ovviamente grazie ad un certo Zlatan Ibrahimovic.
Allegri non schiera il modulo in base ai giocatori che ha, fa il contrario. Vidal trequartista é improponibile e quest'anno é calato anche parecchio. Ho paura di vedere anche Asamoah in quel ruolo.


----------



## Sanji (6 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Sono grato a Pirlo (e soprattutto a Galliani che ce l'ha regalato) per quello che ha fatto, specie nella prima stagione ma ormai non si regge piú in piedi, rallenta la manovra d'attacco. Preferisco Marchisio e non vedo cosa ci sia di male a dirlo.
> 
> Chi vorrei come trequartista? nessuno! non ne abbiamo di ruolo e quindi sarebbe piú logico giocare con il 4-3-3/ 4-3-2-1, schierando magari il talentuoso Coman.
> 
> Di Llorente poi non dico nulla, giocatore completamente inutile.



Marchisio è un giocatore avulso che sparisce dal gioco per interi sprazzi di partita e non ha il genio di Pirlo che li davanti alla difesa è il regista perfetto seppur deficitante in fase di ripiego. 
Vidal è in caloooo!!! Non corre più come le scorse stagioni e li nel mezzo tra centrocampo e attacco riesce anche a mezzo servizio a dare il massimo!!!! 
Paragonare LLorente ad Emanuelson non lo commento neanche e mi fa capire quanto ne capisca tu di calcio.


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Febbraio 2015)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Marchisio è un giocatore avulso che sparisce dal gioco per interi sprazzi di partita e non ha il genio di Pirlo che li davanti alla difesa è il regista perfetto seppur deficitante in fase di ripiego.
> Vidal è in caloooo!!! Non corre più come le scorse stagioni e li nel mezzo tra centrocampo e attacco riesce anche a mezzo servizio a dare il massimo!!!!
> Paragonare LLorente ad Emanuelson non lo commento neanche e mi fa capire quanto ne capisca tu di calcio.


Marchisio non avrá le qualitá di Pirlo, ma é meglio di un Pirlo stanco e impreciso nei passaggi.
Vidal anche se fosse quello degli ultimi due anni è improponibile come trequartista, non é il suo ruolo.

Il paragone Llorente-Emanuelson l'ho fatto per la fissazione di Allegri nei loro confronti, li schiera sempre, a prescindere da come giocano. Genio!


----------



## Sanji (6 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Marchisio non avrá le qualitá di Pirlo, ma é meglio di un Pirlo stanco e impreciso nei passaggi.
> Vidal anche se fosse quello degli ultimi due anni è improponibile come trequartista, non é il suo ruolo.
> 
> Il paragone Llorente-Emanuelson l'ho fatto per la fissazione di Allegri nei loro confronti, li schiera sempre, a prescindere da come giocano. Genio!



AHAHAHAH... Ma quante fesserie riesci a scrivere in un post??? Ma quali fissazioni LLorente è l'unico che fa quel tipo di gioco nella Juve e per questo Allegri si è fatto prendere Matri!!! 
Marchisio non fa il regista quindi sarebbe anche lui fuori ruolo come Vidal deciditi!


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Febbraio 2015)

Sanji ha scritto:


> AHAHAHAH... Ma quante fesserie riesci a scrivere in un post??? Ma quali fissazioni LLorente è l'unico che fa quel tipo di gioco nella Juve e per questo Allegri si è fatto prendere Matri!!!
> Marchisio non fa il regista quindi sarebbe anche lui fuori ruolo come Vidal deciditi!


Llorente sta facendo schifo e la squadra diventa molto meno prevedibile quando gioca con Morata, anche se sbaglia molto sotto porta.
Marchisio é il vice-Pirlo dalla scorsa stagione e lo fa anche molto bene. È l'unico in rosa in grado di sostituire Pirlo.

Se la smetteresti di fare lo sbruffone ti sarei grato.


----------



## Sanji (6 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Llorente sta facendo schifo e la squadra diventa molto meno prevedibile quando gioca con Morata, anche se sbaglia molto sotto porta.
> Marchisio é il vice-Pirlo dalla scorsa stagione e lo fa anche molto bene. È l'unico in rosa in grado di sostituire Pirlo.
> 
> Se la smetteresti di fare lo sbruffone ti sarei grato.



Ma smettila... Vieni qui a casa nostra a propinarci cose assurde solo perchè ti appigli ad Allegri e alle sue scelte quando sei primo in classifica e sei ancora in Champions solo grazie a lui e al fatto che sia riuscito a far girare la Juve con la difesa a 4 cosa mai riuscita a Conte... Ti lamenti di Vidal ti lamenti di Pirlo ma per piacere...


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Juventus - Milan, le probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta *





Sanji ha scritto:


> Ma smettila... Vieni qui a casa nostra a propinarci cose assurde solo perchè ti appigli ad Allegri e alle sue scelte quando sei primo in classifica e sei ancora in Champions solo grazie a lui e al fatto che sia riuscito a far girare la Juve con la difesa a 4 cosa mai riuscita a Conte... Ti lamenti di Vidal ti lamenti di Pirlo ma per piacere...


 [MENTION=1726]Sanji[/MENTION] , mantieni un tono pacato per favore. Marchisio89 ti sta parlando con assoluta calma e non mi sembra il caso di attaccarlo a più riprese come hai fatto. Si rispettano le opinioni di tutti.

E quotate la formazione, per favore...


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Febbraio 2015)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Ma smettila... Vieni qui a casa nostra a propinarci cose assurde solo perchè ti appigli ad Allegri e alle sue scelte quando sei primo in classifica e sei ancora in Champions solo grazie a lui e al fatto che sia riuscito a far girare la Juve con la difesa a 4 cosa mai riuscita a Conte... Ti lamenti di Vidal ti lamenti di Pirlo ma per piacere...


Conte con il 4-3-3 ci ha vinto il primo scudetto, lo ha usato per 3/4 stagione.

Per quanto riguarda l'altro argomento: È da un anno che sto qui, non sono spuntato certo ora che giochiamo contro di voi e non ho mai mancato di rispetto a qualcuno come stai facendo te. Il motivo per cui mi sono iscritto l'ho spiegato in altre occasioni e finché si parla civilmente di calcio non so cosa ci sia di male nel iscriversi come ospite. Se poi ti da fastidio la mia presenza sei libero di aggiungermi nella lista ignore, mi faresti anche un favore a dire il vero. E con questo chiudo l'off-topic.


----------



## Sanji (6 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1726]Sanji[/MENTION] , mantieni un tono pacato per favore. Marchisio89 ti sta parlando con assoluta calma e non mi sembra il caso di attaccarlo a più riprese come hai fatto. Si rispettano le opinioni di tutti.
> 
> E quotate la formazione, per favore...



Mi sembra irrispettoso venire a lamentarsi di una rosa più che competitiva quando il Milan ha ben più gravi problemi sia di modulo che di giocatori... Allegri alla Juve sta facendo benissimo punto! LLorente seppur prevedibile gioca di sponda fa salire la squadra senza di lui gli inserimenti dei vari Vidal Pogba ecc ecc ecc sarebbero molto meno incisivi... Il calcio è per pochi l'ho sempre detto...


----------



## Sanji (6 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Conte con il 4-3-3 ci ha vinto il primo scudetto, lo ha usato per 3/4 stagione.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'altro argomento: È da un anno che sto qui, non sono spuntato certo ora che giochiamo contro di voi e non ho mai mancato di rispetto a qualcuno come stai facendo te. Il motivo per cui mi sono iscritto l'ho spiegato in altre occasioni e finché si parla civilmente di calcio non so cosa ci sia di male nel iscriversi come ospite. Se poi ti da fastidio la mia presenza sei libero di aggiungermi nella lista ignore, mi faresti anche un favore a dire il vero. E con questo chiudo l'off-topic.



Si vede in Champions quando decideva di schierare la difesa a 4 quali sono stati i risultati l'anno scorso...


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Febbraio 2015)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Si vede in Champions quando decideva di schierare la difesa a 4 quali sono stati i risultati l'anno scorso...


Conte in 2 stagioni di Champions ha giocato giusto *DUE *partite con la difesa a 4, entrambe contro il Real Madrid facendo anche una grande figura. Lascia stare che é meglio... mi sono stufato.


----------



## Sanji (6 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Conte con la difesa a 4, in 2 stagioni di Champions ha giocato giusto *DUE *partite con la difesa a 4, entrambe contro il Real Madrid facendo anche una grande figura. Lascia stare che é meglio... mi sono stufato.



asd


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Juventus - Milan, le probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta *


.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Juventus - Milan, le probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta *



Fortunatamente Pippo sta capendo che Cerci è nettamente meglio di Honda come esterno
non capisco la scelta di non schierare Zaccardo dopo la partita di domenica
a centrocampo non c'è partita


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Febbraio 2015)

Non ho mai vissuto la settimana che porta alla gara Juventus - Milan con tale indifferenza, proprio non ci ho fatto minimamente caso, anche sapendo che il sabato sero preferisco uscire a guardami questo stupro.

Comunque sono entrato qui per vedere un po come stanno andando le cose. Vedo Rami a destra, vedo il nostro centrocampo con 3 non-calciatori, vedo il modulo 4-3-3. Vabbe ragazzi, ma sul serio, come si fa a guardare questa cosa? Per carita proprio meglio far finto che la Serie A fa un turno di pausa


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Juventus - Milan, le probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta *



no ragazzi il duo ghanese no, vi prego.


----------



## Supremacy (6 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Juventus - Milan, le probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta *



Ma mettere Bonaventura a centrocampo e Suso esterno d'attacco, no?


----------



## Aron (6 Febbraio 2015)

Supremacy ha scritto:


> Ma mettere Bonaventura a centrocampo e Suso esterno d'attacco, no?



Temo che non gli farebbe bene. Prima partita da titolare contro una Juventus che quasi sicuramente farà a pezzi il Milan? Gli faremmo fare la fine di altri giovani del passato buttati in campo precocemente.


----------



## mr.wolf (6 Febbraio 2015)

il nostro centrocampo è veramente da censura


----------



## Aron (6 Febbraio 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> il nostro centrocampo è veramente da censura



Magari alla fine opta per il 4-2-3-1 con Bonaventura, Honda e Cerci. Perdere per perdere, almeno proviamo a mettere i migliori.


----------



## Supremacy (6 Febbraio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Temo che non gli farebbe bene. Prima partita da titolare contro una Juventus che quasi sicuramente farà a pezzi il Milan? Gli faremmo fare la fine di altri giovani del passato buttati in campo precocemente.



Sono d'accordo, ma sono anche sicuro che Inzaghi non lo farà giocare più di tanto in generale, spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2015)

*Tevez con la febbre. E' convocato ma in dubbo per Juve Milan *


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Febbraio 2015)

Imho pretattica (inutile).


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Febbraio 2015)

Supremacy ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma sono anche sicuro che Inzaghi non lo farà giocare più di tanto in generale, spero di sbagliarmi.



lo farà giocare quando lo riterrà pronto... Suso è nostro definitivo, non è uno in prestito da riscattare o no, non vedo perché debba essere penalizzato rispetto agli altri.


----------



## Jino (6 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tevez con la febbre. E' convocato ma in dubbo per Juve Milan *



Speriamo salti, ci purga sempre. Senza l'imprevedibilità dell'argentino forse e dico forse un punto lo strappiamo.


----------



## Aron (6 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Speriamo salti, ci purga sempre. Senza l'imprevedibilità dell'argentino forse e dico forse un punto lo strappiamo.



Se non ci purga lui ci purga Pirlo.
Ai nostri ex piace farsi rimpiangere.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tevez con la febbre. E' convocato ma in dubbo per Juve Milan *



Ecco, le ricevitorie a questo punto dovrebbero cominciare a chiudere le quote su Matri che fa il biscotto.


----------



## rossovero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ecco, le ricevitorie a questo punto dovrebbero cominciare a chiudere le quote su Matri che fa il biscotto.



Finisce 2-0 con doppietta di Matri. La dichiarazione di Gallliani: "Beh, mezzo stipendio glielo paghiamo noi. Praticamente abbiamo pareggiato..."


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tevez con la febbre. E' convocato ma in dubbo per Juve Milan *



Giocherà al 100%. E' un combattente l'Apache.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ecco, le ricevitorie a questo punto dovrebbero cominciare a chiudere le quote su Matri che fa il biscotto.



Matri è indisponibile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2015)

In arrivo una piallata epica


----------



## folletto (7 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport oggi prevede l'impiego di Bonaventura nel tridente al posto di Honda. Centrocampo: Poli-Essien-Muntari. *



Il nostro Ferguson e il suo 433   

Ma il Pelato non aveva detto che non sarebbe arrivato un centrocampista perché con il 442 / 4231 i 6 che avevamo erano anche troppi?

Pippa vuole ripetere la partita col Torino, peccato che non passeremo in vantaggio e che invece di uno ne prendiamo 4


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (7 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In arrivo una piallata epica



Io temo sta partita in modo assurdo. So che siamo più forti, ma col milan temo sempre di non vincere. Con nessuna squadra italiana ho ste sensazioni, nessuna.


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (7 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Giocherà al 100%. E' un combattente l'Apache.



Pare si stia allenando giusto ora. Un Tevez col polmone d'acciaio mi da più certezze di uno Llorente che si è appena ingozzato di fagioli di Balzar


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Febbraio 2015)

Centrocampo inguardabile, orrendo. Essien è osceno e non esagero, non è capace nemmeno di calibrare la forza dei passaggi, tira sempre delle bombe.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tevez con la febbre. E' convocato ma in dubbo per Juve Milan *





PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Io temo sta partita in modo assurdo. So che siamo più forti, ma col milan temo sempre di non vincere. Con nessuna squadra italiana ho ste sensazioni, nessuna.



Di solito uno dice "nei big match non si sa mai". Purtroppo qui si sa bene e come, noi stiamo letteralmente toccando il fondo, siamo stati umiliati da Atalanta, Torino, Sassuolo, Lazio... gente come Denis, che non segnava dal post-guerra, ci ha purgato...
purtroppo per noi non abbiamo speranze, se non finisce in goleada sarà già un mezzo risultato.
E' inconcepibile poter schierare in Serie A un centrocampo Poli- Muntari - Essien... bisogna essere veramente in malafede e andare contro il Milan.
Un centrocampo di soli mediani non s'era mai visto nel calcio... il nostro innovatore Inzaghi l'ha appena inventato.


----------



## folletto (7 Febbraio 2015)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> *Io temo sta partita in modo assurdo*. So che siamo più forti, ma col milan temo sempre di non vincere. Con nessuna squadra italiana ho ste sensazioni, nessuna.



Tranquillo che vi portate a casa i 3 punti, l'unica incognita è il numero di gol che ci fate


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (7 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Di solito uno dice "nei big match non si sa mai". Purtroppo qui si sa bene e come, noi stiamo letteralmente toccando il fondo, siamo stati umiliati da Atalanta, Torino, Sassuolo, Lazio... gente come Denis, che non segnava dal post-guerra, ci ha purgato...
> purtroppo per noi non abbiamo speranze, se non finisce in goleada sarà già un mezzo risultato.
> E' inconcepibile poter schierare in Serie A un centrocampo Poli- Muntari - Essien... bisogna essere veramente in malafede e andare contro il Milan.
> Un centrocampo di soli mediani non s'era mai visto nel calcio... il nostro innovatore Inzaghi l'ha appena inventato.



Eppure con un cc simile all'andata, se vi davano il rigore di Menez(c'era), finiva in pari. Giocare con Atalanta Sassuolo Torino, ti fa abbassare la guardia mentre contro Juve/Inter le prepari e ti prepari tutta la settimana, e anzi, alcuni si risparmiano la prartita prima per poter giocare questo genere di match. Noi con Del Nericry perdevamo con tutti ma nei big match vincevamo.


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (7 Febbraio 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che vi portate a casa i 3 punti, l'unica incognita è il numero di gol che ci fate




.


----------



## folletto (7 Febbraio 2015)

Non lo dico per scaramanzia, ormai il risultato conseguito dalla mia squadra sta diventando un fattore quasi secondario grazie alla nostra vergognosa non-società


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (7 Febbraio 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Non lo dico per scaramanzia, ormai il risultato conseguito dalla mia squadra sta diventando un fattore quasi secondario grazie alla nostra vergognosa non-società



Come detto nel post precedente, è contro quelli forti che si da il meglio di se. garda milan napoli e roma milan


----------



## folletto (7 Febbraio 2015)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Come detto nel post precedente, è contro quelli forti che si da il meglio di se. garda milan napoli e roma milan



Ok, allora vi asfaltiamo


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ho letto su SportMediaset che Van Ginkel partirà dal primo minuto al posto di Essien. È vero?


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2015)

[MENTION=1659]Dany20[/MENTION] quella fonte non ci interessa


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

*Sky: questa mattina ci sono state varie riunioni tattiche. Una per la difesa, una per il centrocampo e l'altra per l'attacco.

A centrocampo ballottaggio Essien Van Ginkel. IN difesa salgono le quotazioni di Zaccardo. Davanti dovrebbe giocare Cerci. *


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (7 Febbraio 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ok, allora vi asfaltiamo



A mio avviso sarà combattuta ma non si creda che ce la portiamo da casa


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: questa mattina ci sono state varie riunioni tattiche. Una per la difesa, una per il centrocampo e l'altra per l'attacco.
> 
> A centrocampo ballottaggio Essien Van Ginkel. IN difesa salgono le quotazioni di Zaccardo. Davanti dovrebbe giocare Cerci. *



.


----------



## raducioiu (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: questa mattina ci sono state varie riunioni tattiche. Una per la difesa, una per il centrocampo e l'altra per l'attacco.
> 
> A centrocampo ballottaggio Essien Van Ginkel. IN difesa salgono le quotazioni di Zaccardo. Davanti dovrebbe giocare Cerci. *



La scelta è dunque tra giocare in 10 mettendo Van Ginkel o giocare contro 12 mettendo Essien.
Non capisco perché non dovrebbe giocare Zaccardo visto che è lui il terzino di riserva a destra e non ha sfigurato, anche se naturalmente stavolta non avrà contro qualche giocatoretto del Parma.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2015)

Pippo vergognati


----------



## Aragorn (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: questa mattina ci sono state varie riunioni tattiche. Una per la difesa, una per il centrocampo e l'altra per l'attacco.
> 
> A centrocampo ballottaggio Essien Van Ginkel. IN difesa salgono le quotazioni di Zaccardo. Davanti dovrebbe giocare Cerci. *



Se finisce con massimo due gol di scarto possiamo ritenerci soddisfatti. Mi chiedo solo quanti anni dovranno passare prima di riuscire a vincere al Gobbo Stadium, dal 2011 sempre e solo sconfitte


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

*La probabile formazione da Sky

Diego Lopez
Zaccardo
Paletta
Alex
Antonelli
Poli
Van Ginkel
Muntari
Cerci
Menez
Bonaventura*


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Zaccardo
> ...




*Si era sparsa la voce che Inzaghi, a causa dell'influenza, non andasse in panchina. Ma ci sarà. *


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Zaccardo
> ...



Avrei messo Rami terzino piuttosto che Zaccaria, i miracoli accadono una volta nella vita...


----------



## vota DC (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Si era sparsa la voce che Inzaghi, a causa dell'influenza, non andasse in panchina. Ma ci sarà. *



Le probabilità allora diminuiscono, i giocatori del Milan negli ultimi anni hanno sempre giocato bene in assenza dell'allenatore.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Zaccardo
> ...



Speriamo bene va......


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Zaccardo
> ...



formazione semplicemente vergognosa.
A centrocampo non ne prenderemo manco una.
Se fate il fantacalcio prendetevi sia Vidal che Pogba perché stasera si divertiranno.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Zaccardo
> ...


Almeno non gioca Essien.


----------



## Marchisio89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Penso sia piú 4-5-1 che 4-3-3.


----------



## The P (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Zaccardo
> ...




mossa vergognosa quella di non investire nel centrocampo a gennaio. mossa che pagheremo.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Zaccardo
> ...





The P ha scritto:


> mossa vergognosa quella di non investire nel centrocampo a gennaio. mossa che pagheremo.



Esatto, mossa vergognosa. Avallata anche dalla pseudo-allenatore: "Muntari, Essien, Poli, Van Ginkel... ho l'imbarazzo della scelta".
Quindi non cerchi scusanti, poi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Zaccardo
> ...


Una formazione da vomito. Zaccardo è un non giocatore, Paletta viene dalla disastrata situazione del Parma, Alex ultimamente pure sta facendo male e Antonelli è il terzino del Genoa. Il centrocampo è pressoché nullo, Poli e Van Ginkel si sentono in campo alla stregua di un ectoplasma, l'unico che si fa vedere è Muntari che però ha i piedi quadrati.
Formazione da imbarcata, spero solo di non fare figuracce ma la sconfitta, considerato che andiamo a Torino, è praticamente certa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Zaccardo
> ...



Vergognosa, a sto punto spero almeno che Poli faccia il finto esterno destro e che sia una specie di 4-4-2


Ma qua si rischia seriamente di prenderne 5-6, io ho paura.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Zaccardo
> ...



Allora raga, la solfa è questa, il centrocampo è questo, i cessi sono questi, quello in panchina è un manichino. Non è che ogni sabato o domenica si devono scrivere le stesse cose, perchè poi dopo un po' uno si fracassa i cosiddetti. Cambiate quantomeno registro.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Una formazione da vomito. Zaccardo è un non giocatore, Paletta viene dalla disastrata situazione del Parma, Alex ultimamente pure sta facendo male e Antonelli è il terzino del Genoa. Il centrocampo è pressoché nullo, Poli e Van Ginkel si sentono in campo alla stregua di un ectoplasma, l'unico che si fa vedere è Muntari che però ha i piedi quadrati.
> Formazione da imbarcata, spero solo di non fare figuracce ma la sconfitta, considerato che andiamo a Torino, è praticamente certa.



Tu chi avresti schierato per cercare di far qualcosa. I cessi sono questi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Zaccardo
> ...





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tu chi avresti schierato per cercare di far qualcosa. I cessi sono questi.



Una squadra che ha grandi difficoltà a difendersi e a venir fuori dalla sua metacampo non può fare a meno di una punta, per quanto scarsa come Pazzini, leva un centrocampista e metti Pazzini, disponili come vuoi ma giocare senza uno che tiene su la palla per come stiamo messi è follia allo stato puro.


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Allora raga, la solfa è questa, il centrocampo è questo, i cessi sono questi, quello in panchina è un manichino. Non è che ogni sabato o domenica si devono scrivere le stesse cose, perchè poi dopo un po' uno si fracassa i cosiddetti. Cambiate quantomeno registro.



sono d'accordo con te che la minestra e' sempre la stessa pero' vorrei vedere chi se la sente di scrivere cose positive.
il registro di questa annata disgraziata cambiera' poco...


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tu chi avresti schierato per cercare di far qualcosa. I cessi sono questi.



non e' vero che i cessi sono questi , dunque non si puo' fare nulla

per il centrocampo si poteve schierare cosi' :


honda -----poli ----van ginkel / muntari ----bonaventura


cerci

menez

certo ci vorrebbero altri schemi e movimenti che i nostri non sanno fare...

dunque restiamo con la formazione che ha fatto l'inutile e prepariamo abbondanti dosi di vasellina.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2015)

A parte il falso nueve non c'è molto da lamentarsi, i giocatori a centrocampo quelli sono, è un miracolo non avere Essien e Muntari contemporaneamente


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> non e' vero che i cessi sono questi , dunque non si puo' fare nulla
> 
> per il centrocampo si poteve schierare cosi' :
> 
> ...



Ma Honda non ce la fa a correre e bene o male sono quasi gli stessi schierati da Inzaghi. Peraltro penso sia una sorta di 4-5-1 mascherato. Si può veramente poco aldilà dei moduli, perchè mancano gli uomini e soprattutto le idee, perchè ad esempio 2 settimane il chievo con 4 morti ha fatto soffrire la Juve, mostrando qualcosa.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Zaccardo
> ...



.


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma Honda non ce la fa a correre e bene o male sono quasi gli stessi schierati da Inzaghi. Peraltro penso sia una sorta di 4-5-1 mascherato. Si può veramente poco aldilà dei moduli, perchè mancano gli uomini e soprattutto le idee, perchè ad esempio 2 settimane il chievo con 4 morti ha fatto soffrire la Juve, mostrando qualcosa.



si mancano sopratutto le idee....ma almeno provare a giocarsela non sarebbe male...

anche l'empoli ,settimana scorsa con una squadra inferiore alla nostra ha fatto dannare la roma.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2015)

C'è da dire che loro devono pure stare attenti. Bonaventura che non sbaglia nulla + Cerci e Menez che sono rapidi, io se fossi in Allegri tanto spensierato non giocherei.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Zaccardo
> ...






dyablo65 ha scritto:


> si mancano sopratutto le idee....ma almeno provare a giocarsela non sarebbe male...
> 
> anche l'empoli ,settimana scorsa con una squadra inferiore alla nostra ha fatto dannare la roma.



Noi come rosa siamo la quarta/quinta in Italia. Il problema è il manico, perchè non sappiamo che cacchio fare quando siamo in campo.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2015)

> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Zaccardo
> ...





The Ripper ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che loro devono pure stare attenti. Bonaventura che non sbaglia nulla + Cerci e Menez che sono rapidi, io se fossi in Allegri tanto spensierato non giocherei.



Senza punta davanti non faremo niente. Anche se partiamo di contropiede, Menez o Cerci arriveranno sul fondo senza poter concludere niente, perchè figurati se la Juve in casa si scopre completamente. E, proprio per la mancanza della punta, saremo schiacciati nella nostra metà campo. Prevedo 90 minuti di schiaffi sonori e una Caporetto epica.
Destro andrebbe preso a schiaffi per essersi fatto ammonire da diffidato, ma io intanto avrei messo, turandomi il naso, Pazzini titolare.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Zaccardo
> ...



La formazione può andarmi bene, con qualche dubbio.

*1)-Perchè Paletta al posto di Rami? Sicuri che giocherà meglio del francese?
2)-Van Ginkel a c.campo dà più garanzie di Honda?*

Forse le risposte le potrebbe dare solo Inzaghi. Spero che lui le abbia e non abbia tirato in alto solo la moneta.
Confesso, però che non conosco bene Paletta.
Van Ginkel col Parma ha giocato peggio di Honda, che se non altro si impegna.
Capirei l'esclusione di Suso, che magari non è ancora pronto.
Vabbè, tanto la dò per persa e tutto quello che arriva in più è grasso che cola...

Dimenticavo: potrebbe essere un 4 4 2 con davanti Cerci e Menez.
Forse una buona soluzione...


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Senza punta davanti non faremo niente. Anche se partiamo di contropiede, Menez o Cerci arriveranno sul fondo senza poter concludere niente, perchè figurati se la Juve in casa si scopre completamente. E, proprio per la mancanza della punta, saremo schiacciati nella nostra metà campo. Prevedo 90 minuti di schiaffi sonori e una Caporetto epica.
> Destro andrebbe preso a schiaffi per essersi fatto ammonire da diffidato, *ma io intanto avrei messo, turandomi il naso, Pazzini titolare*.



subentrerà sicuramente. 
stamattina su sky sentivo che menez in questi giorni ha avuto qualche linea di febbre, quindi non starà benissimo neppure lui.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Febbraio 2015)

Sorpresa 4-4-2 con Bonaventura esterno con Cerci - Menez (o Pazzini) davanti?


----------



## Principe (7 Febbraio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Sorpresa 4-4-2 con Bonaventura esterno con Cerci - Menez (o Pazzini) davanti?



Con Honda a destra ? Sennò è uguale


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2015)

notizie su Tevez? C'è o non c'è? Pare abbia la febbre alta


----------



## Juventino30 (7 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> notizie su Tevez? C'è o non c'è? Pare abbia la febbre alta



Dicono che non ci sarà. Risalita la febbre.

Edit: alcune fonti giornalistiche lo danno invece in campo. Non resta che aspettare le formazioni ufficiali, ci si capisce poco adesso.


----------



## Frikez (7 Febbraio 2015)

Dovrebbe esserci il tridente Honda Menez Cerci con Jack a centrocampo, non male IMHO


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (7 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe esserci il tridente Honda Menez Cerci con Jack a centrocampo, non male IMHO



Sarà un sorta di 442 allora con honda, poli, muntari e jack. Bhè dai meglio di un 433 con Il centrocampo osceno


----------



## Jino (7 Febbraio 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Dicono che non ci sarà. Risalita la febbre.
> 
> Edit: alcune fonti giornalistiche lo danno invece in campo. Non resta che aspettare le formazioni ufficiali, ci si capisce poco adesso.



Non mi resta che sperare non ci sia, altrimenti partite già uno a zero


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Febbraio 2015)

tevez gioca purtroppo


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2015)

Honda?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2015)

Non hai mai sentito di meno un Juve-Milan. Grazie Pippo per aver riavvicinato i tifosi.
Spero almeno che non ci sia una goleada, almeno per salvare il nome.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2015)

*MILAN*: Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Alex, Paletta, Antonelli; Poli, Essien, Muntari; Cerci, Menez, Honda. 
*A disposizione*: _Abbiati, Gori, Albertazzi, Bocchetti, Rami, Van Ginkel, Mastalli (36), Bonaventura, Suso, Pazzini_. 
Allenatore Filippo Inzaghi.


OMG


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *MILAN*: Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Alex, Paletta, Antonelli; Poli, Essien, Muntari; Cerci, Menez, Honda.
> *A disposizione*: _Abbiati, Gori, Albertazzi, Bocchetti, Rami, Van Ginkel, Mastalli (36), Bonaventura, Suso, Pazzini_.
> Allenatore Filippo Inzaghi.
> 
> ...



Ah essendo indeciso se Bona sarebbe stato meglio a centrocampo o in attacco il buon Pippa ha pensato bene di levarci il dubbio a tutti.


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Febbraio 2015)

arrivo massimo a 3-0 poi cambio su c'è posta per te


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *MILAN*: Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Alex, Paletta, Antonelli; Poli, Essien, Muntari; Cerci, Menez, Honda.
> *A disposizione*: _Abbiati, Gori, Albertazzi, Bocchetti, Rami, Van Ginkel, Mastalli (36), Bonaventura, Suso, Pazzini_.
> Allenatore Filippo Inzaghi.
> 
> ...



La linea difensiva penso che sia la peggiore mai schierata nella storia rossonera,così come il centrocampo.


----------



## raducioiu (7 Febbraio 2015)

> *MILAN*: Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Alex, Paletta, Antonelli; Poli, Essien, Muntari; Cerci, Menez, Honda.
> *A disposizione*: _Abbiati, Gori, Albertazzi, Bocchetti, Rami, Van Ginkel, Mastalli (36), Bonaventura, Suso, Pazzini_.
> Allenatore Filippo Inzaghi.


Bonaventura e Rami fuori? Già che ci siamo togliamo anche Diego Lopez e Menez.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2015)

.


----------



## Davidinho22 (7 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *MILAN*: Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Alex, Paletta, Antonelli; Poli, Essien, Muntari; Cerci, Menez, Honda.
> *A disposizione*: _Abbiati, Gori, Albertazzi, Bocchetti, Rami, Van Ginkel, Mastalli (36), Bonaventura, Suso, Pazzini_.
> Allenatore Filippo Inzaghi.
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=1560]Davidinho22[/MENTION] No caps lock


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *MILAN*: Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Alex, Paletta, Antonelli; Poli, Essien, Muntari; Cerci, Menez, Honda.
> *A disposizione*: _Abbiati, Gori, Albertazzi, Bocchetti, Rami, Van Ginkel, Mastalli (36), Bonaventura, Suso, Pazzini_.
> Allenatore Filippo Inzaghi.
> 
> ...



Già la partita è quel che è,poi con a centrocampo Poli,Essien e Muntari ci abbiamo messo la definitiva croce sopra.Giuro che proprio questa la guardo solo perchè sono secoli che non esco a causa dei maledetti esami,perchè se avessi potuto sarei uscita volentieri!


----------



## sion (7 Febbraio 2015)

scandaloso togliere rami e jack..veramente..sono senza parole


----------



## malos (7 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *MILAN*: Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Alex, Paletta, Antonelli; Poli, Essien, Muntari; Cerci, Menez, Honda.
> *A disposizione*: _Abbiati, Gori, Albertazzi, Bocchetti, Rami, Van Ginkel, Mastalli (36), Bonaventura, Suso, Pazzini_.
> Allenatore Filippo Inzaghi.
> 
> ...



Terrificante, non ci sono altre parole.


----------



## Aron (7 Febbraio 2015)

Bonaventura in panchina perchè si è riacutizzato il dolore alla spalla.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *MILAN*: Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Alex, Paletta, Antonelli; Poli, Essien, Muntari; Cerci, Menez, Honda.
> *A disposizione*: _Abbiati, Gori, Albertazzi, Bocchetti, Rami, Van Ginkel, Mastalli (36), Bonaventura, Suso, Pazzini_.
> Allenatore Filippo Inzaghi.
> 
> ...



Ahahahahah riusciremo a fare due passaggi di fila??

Mi dispiace per Lopez, Cerci e Menez, poveri ragazzi


----------



## robs91 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Paletta subito titolare manco fosse Nesta e centrocampo indecente.Mi dispiace ma io sta partita non la guardo.


----------



## malos (7 Febbraio 2015)

Io non ho il coraggio di guardarla, la seguo con i vostri commenti. Mi spiace ma non ce la faccio.


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

*Le formazioni ufficiali:
*
*Juventus (4-3-1-2):* Buffon; Padoin, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Marchisio, Pirlo, Pogba;Vidal; Tevez, Morata.
A disposizione: Storari, Rubinho, Barzagli, Ogbonna, De Ceglie, Pereyra, Sturaro, Pepe, Coman, Llorente. All. Allegri.



*Milan (4-3-3):* Diego Lopez; Zaccardo, Alex, Paletta, Antonelli; Poli, Essien, Muntari; Cerci, Menez, Honda.
A disposizione: Abbiati, Gori, Albertazzi, Bocchetti, Rami, Van Ginkel, Mastalli, Bonaventura, Suso, Pazzini. All. Inzaghi.


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali:
> *
> *Juventus (4-3-1-2):* Buffon; Padoin, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Marchisio, Pirlo, Pogba;Vidal; Tevez, Morata.
> A disposizione: Storari, Rubinho, Barzagli, Ogbonna, De Ceglie, Pereyra, Sturaro, Pepe, Coman, Llorente. All. Allegri.
> ...




Bonaventura in panca e Honda titolare. Che roba.


----------



## malos (7 Febbraio 2015)

Capitano?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Febbraio 2015)

hahaha, per carita, accendo la PS4 e gioco a Dragon Age, altro che Juventus-Milan.

Questa formazione e un insulto ad ogni persona con un minimo di intelligenza e dignita.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Febbraio 2015)

Centrocampo osceno, davvero.


----------



## Hammer (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali:
> *
> *Juventus (4-3-1-2):* Buffon; Padoin, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Marchisio, Pirlo, Pogba;Vidal; Tevez, Morata.
> A disposizione: Storari, Rubinho, Barzagli, Ogbonna, De Ceglie, Pereyra, Sturaro, Pepe, Coman, Llorente. All. Allegri.
> ...



Formazione oscena.

Chi ama il calcio odia la Juventus. Forza Milan!


----------



## O Animal (7 Febbraio 2015)

Poli - Essien - Muntari vs. Pirlo - Marchisio - Pogba - Vidal

Possiamo tranquillamente spegnere la tv...


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Febbraio 2015)

non mi aspetto nulla, quantomeno non capitolare in modo disastroso


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali:
> *
> *Juventus (4-3-1-2):* Buffon; Padoin, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Marchisio, Pirlo, Pogba;Vidal; Tevez, Morata.
> A disposizione: Storari, Rubinho, Barzagli, Ogbonna, De Ceglie, Pereyra, Sturaro, Pepe, Coman, Llorente. All. Allegri.
> ...



essien e muntari in campo nello stesso momento, una delizia per la flora intestinale


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Febbraio 2015)

Muntari capitano


----------



## Aragorn (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali:
> *
> *Juventus (4-3-1-2):* Buffon; Padoin, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Marchisio, Pirlo, Pogba;Vidal; Tevez, Morata.
> A disposizione: Storari, Rubinho, Barzagli, Ogbonna, De Ceglie, Pereyra, Sturaro, Pepe, Coman, Llorente. All. Allegri.
> ...



Entrambe le squadre hanno un centrocampo da paura. In due sensi diversi però


----------



## O Animal (7 Febbraio 2015)

Chiellini che in riscaldamento entra senza pietà su Morata...


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> hahaha, per carita, accendo la PS4 e gioco a Dragon Age, altro che Juventus-Milan.
> 
> Questa formazione e un insulto ad ogni persona con un minimo di intelligenza e dignita.



.



malos ha scritto:


> Capitano?



Temo Muntari.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali:
> *
> *Juventus (4-3-1-2):* Buffon; Padoin, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Marchisio, Pirlo, Pogba;Vidal; Tevez, Morata.
> A disposizione: Storari, Rubinho, Barzagli, Ogbonna, De Ceglie, Pereyra, Sturaro, Pepe, Coman, Llorente. All. Allegri.
> ...



Ogni volta coi 3 mediani a centrocampo. Rinunci a giocare a calcio già dal 1' minuto.
Honda-Cerci sugli esterni è inconcepibile. Né uno né l'altro sanno giocare a sinistra.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali:
> *
> *Juventus (4-3-1-2):* Buffon; Padoin, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Marchisio, Pirlo, Pogba;Vidal; Tevez, Morata.
> A disposizione: Storari, Rubinho, Barzagli, Ogbonna, De Ceglie, Pereyra, Sturaro, Pepe, Coman, Llorente. All. Allegri.
> ...



Jack comunque è fuori per il riacutizzarsi del dolore alla spalla. STavolta c'entra nulla il manichino. Purtroppo i fessi sono questi.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ogni volta coi 3 mediani a centrocampo. Rinunci a giocare a calcio già dal 1' minuto.
> Honda-Cerci sugli esterni è inconcepibile. Né uno né l'altro sanno giocare a destra.



Ma chi cacchio doveva mettere ora??? Io lo odio, ma stasera ne ha fuori 3 a metacampo. La formazione è obbligata.


----------



## Hammer (7 Febbraio 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> Muntari capitano



Da Maldini a Muntari nel giro di un lustro, mi viene da piangere


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Muntari capitano.

Ma come mai quel fantoccio si è fissato con sti ghanesi?


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Da Maldini a Muntari nel giro di un lustro, mi viene da piangere


sai purtroppo Mexes è squalificato e Montolivo infortunato


----------



## O Animal (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Muntari capitano.
> 
> Ma come mai quel fantoccio si è fissato con sti ghanesi?



Sword fights in the shower...


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali:
> *
> *Juventus (4-3-1-2):* Buffon; Padoin, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Marchisio, Pirlo, Pogba;Vidal; Tevez, Morata.
> A disposizione: Storari, Rubinho, Barzagli, Ogbonna, De Ceglie, Pereyra, Sturaro, Pepe, Coman, Llorente. All. Allegri.
> ...





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma chi cacchio doveva mettere ora??? Io lo odio, ma stasera ne ha fuori 3 a metacampo. La formazione è obbligata.



Onestamente avrei messo Suso. Piuttosto avrei messo Pazzini col centrocampo a 4 e l'attacco a 2. Insomma non c'era molta scelta ma almeno uno dei due ghanesi poteva risparmiarcelo.


----------



## malos (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ma come si fa a dare la fascia ad uno psicolabile, ma dalla a Lopez anche al primo venuto a Antonelli ma non a quello lì dai...


----------



## Hammer (7 Febbraio 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> sai purtroppo Mexes è squalificato e Montolivo infortunato



Piuttosto Diego Lopez. Che tristezza


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Muntari capitano.
> 
> Ma come mai quel fantoccio si è fissato con sti ghanesi?



E' una domanda retorica?


----------



## Tobi (7 Febbraio 2015)

Altro occasione sfruttata per infangare la nostra maglia e la nostra storia. Muntari con la fascia.
Dopo questa penso che di peggio ci sarebbe solo il ritiro della maglia quando finira il suo rapporto col Milan


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Muntari capitano.
> 
> Ma come mai quel fantoccio si è fissato con sti ghanesi?



Un ulteriore insulto,come se non bastasse tutto il resto...


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali:
> *
> *Juventus (4-3-1-2):* Buffon; Padoin, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Marchisio, Pirlo, Pogba;Vidal; Tevez, Morata.
> A disposizione: Storari, Rubinho, Barzagli, Ogbonna, De Ceglie, Pereyra, Sturaro, Pepe, Coman, Llorente. All. Allegri.
> ...





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma chi cacchio doveva mettere ora??? Io lo odio, ma stasera ne ha fuori 3 a metacampo. La formazione è obbligata.



Chi cacchio doveva mettere? Inzaghi e il Gallo hanno dichiarato di voler passare al 4-4-2 e quindi non servivano centrocampisti da prendere sul mercato. Allora se sei coerente, schieri:

Honda - Fabbro - Fabbro - Bonaventura
Cerci - Menez

Honda e Jack sanno fare la fase di ripiego, quindi non diventerebbe un 4-2-4 alla Conte. O ci metti un Suso che gioca lì.
L'alternativa c'era eccome, anzi l'aveva espressa proprio lui. Se poi non ha mezza idea di come giocare a pallone e preferisce mettere 3 mazzolatori a centrocampo sperando in qualche fantasioso contropiede dove Menez scarta tutta la Juve e segna, è un altro discorso.


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Io credo seriamente che se giocassimo in 9, con solo uno tra Vidal e Pogba a centrocampo al posto di un ghanese a caso (senza gli altri due compagni di reparto) saremmo molto più forti


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Chi cacchio doveva mettere? Inzaghi e il Gallo hanno dichiarato di voler passare al 4-4-2 e quindi non servivano centrocampisti da prendere sul mercato. Allora se sei coerente, schieri:
> 
> Honda - Fabbro - Fabbro - Bonaventura
> Cerci - Menez
> ...



Jack non sta bene. Altrimenti avrebbe giocato al 100%.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Febbraio 2015)

muntari capitano

davvero sono disgustato gente, disgustato


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2015)

I gemelcessi ????


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ma la Juve, il Milan, l'Inter e co non si vergognano ad andare in giro con questi inni ridicoli?

Gli inni seri sono quelli della Roma e del Napoli (Napul'è). Ed un pò quello della Lazio.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

muntari capitano


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

Bello comunque il gobbo stadium.. quanto mi piacerebbe vedere un giorno il Milan nel nuovo stadio con le strisce rosso e nere che coprono lo stadio


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Madonna che faccia da troll l'acciuga


----------



## Freddy Manson (7 Febbraio 2015)

Muntari capitano. Non mi resta che spegnere.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Madonna che faccia da troll l'acciuga



Mi ricordo quando andò a prendere Inzaghi mentre stava allenando la primavera, per tritarlo di mazzate per aver provato a fargli le scarpe. Stasera con ogni probabilità lo triturerà sul campo.


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Già cominciamo a spazzare


----------



## O Animal (7 Febbraio 2015)

Non capisco come Diego Lopez non abbia chiesto la rescissione a Gennaio... Chi glielo fa fare di giocare in una squadra di melma come questa? L'ingaggio glielo potrebbe dare qualsiasi top club europeo.. Vedi Reina al Bayern...


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2015)

Essien ti staccherei la testa


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Muntari capitano.
> 
> Ma come mai quel fantoccio si è fissato con sti ghanesi?




ma che idioti...


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2015)

Essien RIDICOLO


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

Honda dai torna nel pianeta di Re Caio ad allenarti sulla gravitazione


----------



## folletto (7 Febbraio 2015)

Essien imbarazzante. Farlo giocare equivale a voler perdere


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

accendo ora e vedo: 

- una formazione oscena
- c'è tevez, più sano che mai
- muntari capitano

voglia di spegnere a 1000.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2015)

inziamo bene..


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Honda dai torna nel pianeta di Re Caio ad allenarti sulla gravitazione



Per andare alla velocità degli altri gli serve la nuvola Speedy


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2015)

Zeccardo è tornato ai suoi livelli standard


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

Oh ma Essien un passaggio giusto riesce a farlo?


----------



## chicagousait (7 Febbraio 2015)

Muntari e Essien 

Deve esserci una clausola nel loro contratto che costringe Inzaghi a schierarli, altrimenti nn si spiega


----------



## O Animal (7 Febbraio 2015)

Prima cosa giusta di Essien da quando è al Milan...


----------



## sanguegranata (7 Febbraio 2015)

non vedo benissimo la gobba


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Muntari capitano.
> 
> Ma come mai quel fantoccio si è fissato con sti ghanesi?



scandaloso come i "senatori" tengano per le palle inzaghi. 
muntari fa 2 volte l'offeso dopo una sostituzione ed ecco che arriva la caramellina per tenerlo buono, la fascia da capitano. 

sempre più convinta che il gruppo si autogestisce e fa i proprio comodi, hai voglia a dire "la squadra mi segue", ma dove ? sei te pupazzo che vai appresso a loro.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ahahahah Eccolo il mazzolatore, Inzaghi gli ha dato la licenza di uccidere


----------



## sanguegranata (7 Febbraio 2015)

ve la state giocando alla pari ragazzi


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2015)

Sono quasi commosso. I terzini che fanno i movimenti.


----------



## aleslash (7 Febbraio 2015)

Che inutile poli, spazio davanti a lui per andare invece fa il passaggetto


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Sto Padoin dimostra 50 anni


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ecco. Già finita. CVD.

Ma vaff...


----------



## aleslash (7 Febbraio 2015)

E ti pareva, ma la difesa?


----------



## O Animal (7 Febbraio 2015)

sanguegranata ha scritto:


> ve la state giocando alla pari ragazzi



.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2015)

eh vai


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Che giocatore Tevez.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

sto subnormale figurarci se non segna.


----------



## sanguegranata (7 Febbraio 2015)

fuorigioco


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

13 minuti siamo durati.. beh dai facciamo progressi. Duravamo 10


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2015)

tevez non ci tradisce...cit


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2015)

Sisi stiamo alti che ne.siamo capaci


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Colui che ha la febbre.


----------



## chicagousait (7 Febbraio 2015)

E' il primo. Ne arriveranno altri


----------



## folletto (7 Febbraio 2015)

fuorigioco netto e facile da vedere


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Colui che ha la febbre.



Pensa Paletta, allora. Avrà l'ebola.


----------



## sanguegranata (7 Febbraio 2015)

fuorigioco col guardialinee in perfetta linea


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

Pazzesco Pogba si è fatto 50 metri mentre Zeccardo dorme


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2015)

Paletta per altri 3 anni e mezzo, mi viene da piangere


----------



## aleslash (7 Febbraio 2015)

"E tanto già lo so che l'anno prossimo giochi di sabato"  Quanto mi stanno sul cavolo i rubentini


----------



## Doctore (7 Febbraio 2015)

inzaghier i primi 10 minuti siamo stati a livello della juve!


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2015)

Come sempre, duriamo 10 minuti. E' finita


----------



## O Animal (7 Febbraio 2015)

Dai schema Vio...


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> inzaghier i primi 10 minuti siamo stati a livello della juve!



Se Tevez fosse venuto al Milan, oggi non avrebbe segnato contro di noi cit


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Niente. Sti schermi di Vioh non funzionano


----------



## BianconeroVero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Onestamente a prima impressione mi sembrava fuorigioco chilometrico, poi ho visto Zaccardo... Non so dire se fosse regolare, ma sicuramente lo scarto era minimo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2015)

Chiellini vale metà Rami, ma nella Juve rende 30 volte meglio


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

stima per menez, doveva andarci più duro.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (7 Febbraio 2015)

Hanno rubato ancora...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2015)

Spiegatemi perché giochiamo così alti, non ha senso


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

Padoin ha trovato il suo amico di boccie.. Paletta che dimostra 50 anni


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

gianni vio stava per colpire di nuovo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2015)

Vioooooo


----------



## sanguegranata (7 Febbraio 2015)

odio la juve


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Bene Cerci


----------



## Tobi (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ci stanno ammazzando? Non la sto guardando grazie a Dio


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2015)

Comunque la juve non merita il vantaggio.


----------



## sanguegranata (7 Febbraio 2015)

giallo su cerci non dato


----------



## iceman. (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ma Inzaghi che implora chiedendo ai cronisti se era fuorigioco per avere la scusa nel dopo partita? Vergognoso.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

Antoelli vale 10 desciglio


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2015)

Muntari rimarrà capitano ancora per poco.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2015)

Muntari è una scimmia


----------



## Liuke (7 Febbraio 2015)

Quando scade il contratto di muntari?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2015)

Viooooo


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2015)

qua finisce 4 a 0


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Muntari rimarrà capitano ancora per poco.



il toto espulsione......si lui e essien se la giocano su chi sarà il primo espulso.


----------



## sanguegranata (7 Febbraio 2015)

comunque brutta juve


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2015)

Poli riesce nell'impresa di fare sempre la scelta sbagliata.


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Antonelli!


----------



## sanguegranata (7 Febbraio 2015)

ve lo divcevo!!!!


----------



## Alex (7 Febbraio 2015)

dopo 20 minuti di scempio ho deciso di smettere di guardare questa squadraccia da serie b


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2015)

non ci credo


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

grande luca. 

il nuovo giovine


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Gran gol!


----------



## osvaldobusatti (7 Febbraio 2015)

Segniamo anche su calcio d'angolo!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

gooooooooooooooooooooooaaaalllll antonellaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2015)

ANTONELLI già ti amo! Che stacco!


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]


----------



## aleslash (7 Febbraio 2015)

Gooooollll


----------



## chicagousait (7 Febbraio 2015)

Abbiamo segnato su calcio d'angolo. Incredibile


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2015)

Grandissimo Antonini, grandissimo!! L'ha chiesto Vio!!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Febbraio 2015)

Gran spizzata di Antonello.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2015)

Spero abbia dedicato a Vio


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2015)

Toh. Antonelli non ha ancora appreso le lezioni di inzaghi e di vio.


----------



## Tobi (7 Febbraio 2015)

A livello di non gioco siamo messi bene?


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

San Diego Lopez. Che portiere!


----------



## aleslash (7 Febbraio 2015)

Diegoooo


----------



## osvaldobusatti (7 Febbraio 2015)

Muntari è un SO MA RO!!!


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2015)

muntari


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Bonucci 2-1


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

Mamma mia Diego

Muntari sparati


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ma vaff


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

dai andiamo a casa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2015)

Muntari di emme
... L O P E Z


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2015)

te pareva


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Regaliamo gol. Muntari vaff.


----------



## Butcher (7 Febbraio 2015)

Muntari


----------



## chicagousait (7 Febbraio 2015)

Muntari è un aborto, meno male che c'è Diego Lopez


----------



## iceman. (7 Febbraio 2015)

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

grande muntari e grande vio. 

andate a morì ammazzati.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

muntari capitano


----------



## sanguegranata (7 Febbraio 2015)

ma muntari davanti alla linea della porta chiama il fuorigioco?


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ma diego lopez che fa sul gol?


----------



## Liuke (7 Febbraio 2015)

Io non guardo piu il milan fino a che muntari e' in rosa.


----------



## malos (7 Febbraio 2015)

Non so chi è peggio tra i due ghanesi se la giocano alla grandissima


----------



## Doctore (7 Febbraio 2015)

muntari capitano incredibile


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Febbraio 2015)

Povero San Diego. 
E povero Vio, mai una gioia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2015)

Vergogna Muntari vergogna, togliti la.maglia la fascia vai via


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Siamo proprio disorganizzati


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2015)

siamo ad 11 gol su palla inattiva


----------



## walter 22 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Muntari maledetto


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2015)

Muntari è un ottima riserva cit.


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Se non c'è Muntari, ci pensa l'altro compagno ghanese.


----------



## BB7 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ditemi come si può tifare una squadra quando Muntari fa il cancro. Io ho chiuso con questi


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Muntari è un ottima riserva cit.



muntari é una riserva, punto


----------



## sanguegranata (7 Febbraio 2015)

muntari ucciditi


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo proprio disorganizzati



Ma siamo senza allenatore si vede lontano un km. Una top squadra magari potrebbe autogestirsi, ma noi non lo siamo e ci serve una guida. Guida che non abbiamo. Giochiamo a caso.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Muntari è un ottima riserva cit.



Solo Galliani poteva rinnovare a sto cesso a 2.8 mln all'anno. Maledetto lui, galliani ed inzaghi


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ma muntari e essien non potevano andare alla coppa d'africa e prendersi l'ebola?


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2015)

dai che arriva il terzo


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2015)

Dai siamo obiettivi, il gol è anche per demerito di diego lopez.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Non so chi è peggio tra i due ghanesi se la giocano alla grandissima



per fortuna almeno essien ci lascia a fine stagione. 

per l'altro aborto, ci tocca aspettare ancora un anno, sempre che non rinnovi nel frattempo.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2015)

Il Gallo farebbe bene a inventarsi una pagliacciata in stile Marsiglia, e ritirare la squadra


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Menez infortunato


----------



## aleslash (7 Febbraio 2015)

Pazzini..


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

menez per il pazzo, di male in peggio.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2015)

esce menez


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2015)

Per me menez è uscito per la frustrazione.


----------



## chicagousait (7 Febbraio 2015)

Che ha Menez?


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Nooo Menez ma che gli è successo?


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Esce Menez


----------



## iceman. (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ma quando vinciamo contro di questi?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2015)

Infortunato o incavolato? Non si capisce


----------



## iceman. (7 Febbraio 2015)

Honda è scarsissimo


----------



## aleslash (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ma questo era fuorigioco dai


----------



## David Gilmour (7 Febbraio 2015)

Muntari-Essien, ed ecco i risultati. Gol tenuto per un minuto sì e no. Errori uno via l'altro. Qualcuno dicesse a Holly Hutton che al gioco del calcio si corre. E qualcuno ci tiri fuori da quest'incubo: sorella morte, pensaci tu, solo tu puoi salvarci. Ne hai due fra cui scegliere, meglio entrambi, me se proprio devi scegliere, meglio quello più basso, è lui che ha ridotto così questa squadra e approva tutte le scelleratezze di quello senza capelli.
Ultima cosa: Muntari che chiama il fuorigioco davanti alla linea di porta.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

Allegri ha fatto un lavoro ENORME..non è facile prendere una squadra che ha vinto 3 scudetti e migliorala..diciamo la verità. Questa Juve è migliorata dall'anno scorso.


----------



## iceman. (7 Febbraio 2015)

Pogba fa quello che vuole


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

essien è una roba I -M -B -A -R -A -Z -Z- A- N -T -E


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Inzà, vai all'isola dei famosi và


----------



## Butcher (7 Febbraio 2015)

Incredibile, io non ho mai visto due calciatori che a questo livello sbagliano QUALSIASI cosa! Tutto!


----------



## David Gilmour (7 Febbraio 2015)

Smettetela di guardarla, meglio per il fegato.


----------



## iceman. (7 Febbraio 2015)

Muntari che imita Pogba


----------



## BianconeroVero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Qui c'era una mano (involontaria ma bella larga) di Muntari o Essien


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2015)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Smettetela di guardarla, meglio per il fegato.



Il fegato è già andato da un pezzo... per vedere sto schifo mi devo ubriacare ogni volta


----------



## sanguegranata (7 Febbraio 2015)

muntari vada via i ciap


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

Alla fine la difesa non sta giocando male..sono i 3 di centrocampo che sono davvero osceni. Non sanno cosa fare e sono scarsi


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2015)

Io pur di non vedere sto schifo....mi sto sorbendo Maria defilippi!!!! Non so chi sia peggio a sto punto?!?


----------



## Tobi (7 Febbraio 2015)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Smettetela di guardarla, meglio per il fegato.



Non l'ho vista col parma e non la sto guardando ora. Finchè circoleranno certi aborti in squadra mi sono promesso di risparmiarmi problemi a cuore e fegato


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Febbraio 2015)

Loool anche Spazzini dolorante


----------



## iceman. (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ma un'azione riusciamo a farla?


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Far giocare Muntari Poli e Essien contemporaneamente comunque è da infermità mentale. Se ci fossero ancora i manicomi, inzaghi era già con la camicia di forza

P.s. 
Antonelli mi piace un casino, gol a parte


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2015)

Metà squadra a fine anno se ne va, cosa dovrebbe fregargli del milan?


----------



## iceman. (7 Febbraio 2015)

Mamma mia Muntari...


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2015)

Si è capito cos è successo a menez???


----------



## vota DC (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allegri ha fatto un lavoro ENORME..non è facile prendere una squadra che ha vinto 3 scudetti e migliorala..diciamo la verità. Questa Juve è migliorata dall'anno scorso.



E' riuscito a perdere contro il Genoa nonostante i nuovi rinforzi però.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (7 Febbraio 2015)

Muntari Pallone d'amianto!!!
Speriamo lo tolga...


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

il duo ghanese è qualcosa di allucinante. 

potrebbero fondare un duo comico e andare a zelig.


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

*Juve Milan 2-1 fine PT*


----------



## Butcher (7 Febbraio 2015)

Sto facendo brutti pensieri circa il buon Sulley!


----------



## aleslash (7 Febbraio 2015)

.


----------



## malos (7 Febbraio 2015)

Io in estate comprerei altri 2 esterni d'attacco e altri 3/4 difensori. Il centrocampo non lo toccherei.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2015)

2 tiri abbiamo fatto. Facciamo ridere.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Si è capito cos è successo a menez???



caressa ha parlato di mal di testa. 

mah.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Febbraio 2015)

un sentito ringraziamento a muntari per aver buttato nel gabinetto una partita che non riprenderemo mai più


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Si è capito cos è successo a menez???



In settimana ha avuto la febbre e si dice che non stia bene per quel motivo. Nulla di muscolare.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

antonelli vale 10 de sciglio


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Se non era per Muntari eravamo 1-1 fidatevi. Non stanno giocando benissimo. Maledetto lui.


----------



## Morghot (7 Febbraio 2015)

Mi scuso per tutte le volte che ho difeso muntari


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Febbraio 2015)

La Juve conferma di essere un ottima squadra.

Antonelli staf acendo una partita incredibile.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Sto facendo brutti pensieri circa il buon Sulley!



io li faccio sempre... ma è sempre sulle sue gambe purtroppo


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Antonelli è proprio forte comunque.


----------



## Freddy Manson (7 Febbraio 2015)

Grazie a Muntari per aver regalato il corner alla Juve e per aver tenuto in gioco Bonucci. Grazie.

#solouncapitano


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alla fine la difesa non sta giocando male..sono i 3 di centrocampo che sono davvero osceni. Non sanno cosa fare e sono scarsi



anche honda pessimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Quando giochi in 9 contro i più forti, è difficile far bene. Con tutta la volontà di questo mondo.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (7 Febbraio 2015)

Nel complesso il Milan non ha giocato così male.
Il fuorigioco di Tevez era evidentissimo.
L'arbitro fischia in un'unica direzione. Fallo su Cerci da ammonizione, inesistenti quelli di Paletta e su Pogba di Poli (mi pare).
Arbitraggio indecente. Neanche ai tempi di Moggi.


----------



## Milo (7 Febbraio 2015)

Oltra a giocar da schifo mi sono meravigliato vederlo alzare la mano nel momento del 2-1 per segnalare fuorigioco, e lui era sulla linea della porta.....

Non penso di esagerare se dico che senza i due ghanesi si stava almeno 1-1 se non meglio.


----------



## sanguegranata (7 Febbraio 2015)

formazione diegolopez-antonelli-pippetta-zaccardo-alex-macellaio(muntari)-fessien-inutile poli-crechietto-honda ma l'onda-pazzini allenatoreippa inzaghi (mio figlio milanista)


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> caressa ha parlato di mal di testa.
> 
> mah.





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In settimana ha avuto la febbre e si dice che non stia bene per quel motivo. Nulla di muscolare.



Vomito hanno detto a premium.

Secondo me non stava un granchè bene e dopo aver visto mezz'ora di questo scempio ha voluto vedersi la partita dalla tribunetta.


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> antonelli vale 10 de sciglio



Anche 20. De Sciglio è proprio improponibile.


----------



## BianconeroVero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Finora partita piuttosto equilibrata, il Milan non sta giocando molto peggio ma è davvero inguardabile a centrocampo, la Juve un po' fumosa davanti ma nel complesso 2-1 giusto, due gol su calci piazzati decisamente evitabili.

PS: Antonelli davvero ottimo acquisto, ad avere un DG competente invece di Marotta lo avremmo preso noi.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (7 Febbraio 2015)

Rivista l'azione di Tevez, non era fuorigioco...


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ma questi di Sky che usano la linea del fuorigioco sbilenca?


----------



## carlocarlo (7 Febbraio 2015)

Non era fuorigioco quello di tevez


----------



## iceman. (7 Febbraio 2015)

Il Milan che vince quotato a 23 lol


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Febbraio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Rivista l'azione di Tevez, non era fuorigioco...



Manco secondo me, vedendo la pettinatura del campo Zaccardolo tiene in gioco.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Non era fuorigioco quello di tevez



Si, pare che Zaccardo mantenesse tutti in gioco.


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In settimana ha avuto la febbre e si dice che non stia bene per quel motivo. Nulla di muscolare.



Grazie


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Antonelli ok, Muntari da cacciare.


----------



## ucraino (7 Febbraio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Nel complesso il Milan non ha giocato così male.
> Il fuorigioco di Tevez era evidentissimo.
> L'arbitro fischia in un'unica direzione. Fallo su Cerci da ammonizione, inesistenti quelli di Paletta e su Pogba di Poli (mi pare).
> Arbitraggio indecente. Neanche ai tempi di Moggi.



Guarda che il goal di tevez era buono


----------



## iceman. (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ah dimenticavo che useranno "Non c'e' nessun gap tra noi e la Juve"


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Febbraio 2015)

BianconeroVero ha scritto:


> Finora partita piuttosto *equilibrata*, il Milan non sta giocando molto peggio ma è davvero inguardabile a centrocampo, la Juve un po' fumosa davanti ma nel complesso 2-1 giusto, due gol su calci piazzati decisamente evitabili.
> 
> PS: Antonelli davvero ottimo acquisto, ad avere un DG competente invece di Marotta lo avremmo preso noi.




Dopo 45 minuti :

Juventus 
- tiri : 13
- tiri in porta : 7

Milan
- tiri : 3
- tiri in porta : 1


----------



## osvaldobusatti (7 Febbraio 2015)

Mi continuo a chiedere cosa ci faccia Muntari in questa squadra.
Scarpone da espulsione a ogni entrata, non becca mai la palla, ma se colpisce l'avversario lo stende.
Finiremo in dieci?


----------



## BianconeroVero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Menomale che il gol di Carlitos era buono, chi li sentiva ora i complottisti di tutt'italia scagliarsi di nuovo sul loro capro espiatorio preferito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Caressa inascoltabile, la risata dopo il gol della Juve è irritante.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Mi continuo a chiedere cosa ci faccia Muntari in questa squadra.
> Scarpone da espulsione a ogni entrata, non becca mai la palla, ma se colpisce l'avversario lo stende.
> Finiremo in dieci?



Muntari con la fascia da capitano non si può vedere...


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2015)

Senza UN centrocampista.....e dico UNO.....non andiamo da nessuna parte!!! Se poi in panchina non hai neanche un allenatore...allora.....


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

secondo me non finiamo la partita in 11 (stranamente )


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Dentro subito Bonaventura, spero.


----------



## BianconeroVero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Dopo 45 minuti :
> 
> Juventus
> - tiri : 13
> ...



La Juve tira molto in porta perchè è il nostro sistema di gioco, il Milan cerca di rendersi pericoloso con le ripartenze. Io ho guardato tutto finora e 4 tiri in porta della Juve (es. quello di Marchisio) erano 'tiri' solo nominalmente, essendo in realtà ciabattate inguardabili 20 metri al di fuori dello specchio. I veri tiri della Juve sono stati 3 (due dei quali parati da un Diego Lopez in grande spolvero, come sempre)


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Febbraio 2015)

Muntari-Essien sono improponibili


----------



## osvaldobusatti (7 Febbraio 2015)

ucraino ha scritto:


> Guarda che il goal di tevez era buono





osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Rivista l'azione di Tevez, non era fuorigioco...


già corretto...


----------



## gabuz (7 Febbraio 2015)

Da Sky: Menez mal di testa e problemi intestinali


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Febbraio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> anche honda pessimo.


quoto
l'avevo detto che ero perplesso circa un suo utilizzo


----------



## DannySa (7 Febbraio 2015)

Per chiudere in bellezza ora dovrebbe togliere Muntari all'85• e dare la fascia ad Essien.
Maledetti.


----------



## malos (7 Febbraio 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Non era fuorigioco quello di tevez


Meglio, non avrà questa scusa almeno.


----------



## BianconeroVero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Caressa inascoltabile, la risata dopo il gol della Juve è irritante.



Caressa è un cuore giallorosso dichiaratissimo che ogni volta che si trova a commentare un gol alla Roma annuncia una settimana di lutto, la risata era palesemente sarcastica immagino.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Da Sky: Menez mal di testa e problemi intestinali



la colpa di questi infortuni/malesseri è sempre di una persona: Max Allegri


----------



## Schism75 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Antonelli é sicuramente superiore a tutti i terzini in rosa. Paletta acquisto scandaloso, davvero non ne capisco il senso, vecchio è lento, classico acquisto di Galliani. Essien e Muntari come al solito impresentabili, ma ovviamente non per il genio. Oramai non me la prendo nemmeno più.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Che centrocampo. Solo a pensarci ti fa venire un'ulcera.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Per chiudere in bellezza ora dovrebbe togliere Muntari all'85• e dare la fascia ad Essien.
> Maledetti.



Maldini e Baresi stanno vomitando ....


----------



## folletto (7 Febbraio 2015)

ucraino ha scritto:


> Guarda che il goal di tevez era buono



già, sembra di sì. meglio così


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Febbraio 2015)

BianconeroVero ha scritto:


> La Juve tira molto in porta perchè è il nostro sistema di gioco, il Milan cerca di rendersi pericoloso con le ripartenze. Io ho guardato tutto finora e 4 tiri in porta della Juve (es. quello di Marchisio) erano 'tiri' solo nominalmente, essendo in realtà ciabattate inguardabili 20 metri al di fuori dello specchio. I veri tiri della Juve sono stati 3 (due dei quali parati da un Diego Lopez in grande spolvero, come sempre)


ok tirate anche da fuori però parlare di partita equilibrata mi sembra esagerato. 
Il milan sta cercando di contenere come può la juventus


----------



## Aragorn (7 Febbraio 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Da Sky: Menez mal di testa e problemi intestinali



Ma guarda che coincidenza, esattamente gli stessi sintomi che ho avuto anch'io vedendo all'opera il nostro centrocampo


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2015)

Avete voglia di dire che sono scarsi....ma anche cigarini e Lodi erano meglio di questi due morti ghanesi!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Caressa inascoltabile, la risata dopo il gol della Juve è irritante.



rideva perché bonucci è caduto come un pirla tentando di scavalcare i cartelloni.


----------



## folletto (7 Febbraio 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> Muntari-Essien sono improponibili



ovviamente entrambi ancora in campo.........


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2015)

pirlo ci purga?


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

L'inutile si nota solo per queste cose


----------



## BianconeroVero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Vidal il fallo c'era ma se fossi un tuo compagno di squadra e ti vedessi fare queste scenate a terra ti tirerei un calcio.


----------



## BianconeroVero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Antonelli davvero un ottimo terzino / esterno


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

e quando segna pazzini


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ma che somaro Pazzini


----------



## aleslash (7 Febbraio 2015)

Pazzini maledetto


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Febbraio 2015)

Spazzini fa ridere i polli.


----------



## BianconeroVero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Miracolo di buffon


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

Bravo Antonelli.. migliore in campo. SPazzini sparati


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Antonelli sta facendo un partitone... godiamocelo finchè sta massa di capre non lo mediocrizza


----------



## iceman. (7 Febbraio 2015)

Poli non serve a niente, tira pestoni sugli scarpini degli avversari a caso, ROTFL


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Niente... sti cani non sanno farne una giusta


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2015)

Però hanno pure un ano assurdo sui rimpalli


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

ma fare altri cambi ? tanto persa è persa....


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

pazzini avrebbe bisogno del tempo di 10 tocchi per metterla in porta


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2015)

prendere un mezzo contropiede, perchè la punizione manco riesce ad arrivare in area di rigore...


----------



## aleslash (7 Febbraio 2015)

Non sanno manco fare le sostituzioni


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Sbaglia pure i cambi sto somaro....

Ma chi glielo ha dato il patentino?!


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tranquilli raga, Muntari resta


----------



## BB7 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Hahahah stava per uscire il cancer


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

sbrotfl, no ma mi raccomando, teniamolo dentro quell'aborto.  

p.s daje jack.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2015)

sti gobbi trall'altro manco si stanno impegnando


----------



## osvaldobusatti (7 Febbraio 2015)

Inzaghi tocca il fondo...
Poli anzichè Muntari.


----------



## BianconeroVero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Si ma perchè non partire già con Bonaventura in campo? E perchè togliere Poli invece di Muntari? Mah, Inzaghi è davvero incomprensibile


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2015)

Si arrabbia pure Mister Pippa, gli stavano.facendo.un favore


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Stava uscendo Muntari peccato...


----------



## Frikez (7 Febbraio 2015)

Poi venitemi a dire che Destro non serviva.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

BianconeroVero ha scritto:


> Si ma perchè non partire già con Bonaventura in campo? E perchè togliere Poli invece di Muntari? Mah, Inzaghi è davvero incomprensibile



Muntari è l'unico non ammonito del centrocampo


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

sto vidal è sempre per terra


----------



## aleslash (7 Febbraio 2015)

Che odioso sto vidal con le sue sceneggiate


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

ha anche rotto il bagnoschiuma con sta sceneggiate. 

buffone.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Febbraio 2015)

Vidal è tutta la sera che simula in maniera pietosa.


----------



## BianconeroVero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Vidal insopportabile oggi


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

ciao core


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Febbraio 2015)

E tre.


----------



## BB7 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Muntari il birillo


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Pure sto scandalo di Morata facciamo segnare...


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Vidal è riuscito a simulare 3 volte in 10 metri


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

altra palla persa dall'aborto, e altro gol. 

evviva.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2015)

e un altro olé


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

Che giocatore Pogba


----------



## BianconeroVero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Bel gol, Diego lopez non poteva fare niente qui


----------



## aleslash (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ma la linea del fuorigioco sanno cos'è?


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Diego Lopez è un uomo disperato (giustamente)


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Che fortuna comunque. Stavamo giocando pure meglio una volta tanto.


----------



## Morghot (7 Febbraio 2015)

muntari crepa adesso immondo schifo, 2 palle perse due gol


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2015)

alex santo cielo... vai in pensione


----------



## Alex (7 Febbraio 2015)

povero diego lopez in una squadra di pippe


----------



## Djici (7 Febbraio 2015)

ma chi e chi in questa settimane parlava di un muntari che ci stava in rosa mentre si doveva lasciare andare de jong ?


penso che dopo questa partita il topic verra cancellato


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ogni anno dobbiamo farci stuprare da questi qui. Che rabbia.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2015)

Speriamo si fermino


----------



## aleslash (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ehhhhh è de jong il problema del nostro centrocampo


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

ma sta gente è capace di spazzare palla quando è in difficoltà ? 

se la fanno fregare sui piedi, zio caro. 

ROTFL, cori su inzaghi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Febbraio 2015)

Cori per Inzaghi da parte degli Juventini. Umiliati da cani e porci.


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Gli juventini sfottono Inzaghi.

Come gli avversari sfottevano Oronzo Canà.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

la partita obiettivamente è finita quando è entrato pazzini...


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ogni anno dobbiamo farci stuprare da questi qui. Che rabbia.



si fa prima a dire chi non ci stupra.


----------



## Butcher (7 Febbraio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Cori per Inzaghi da parte degli Juventini. Umiliati da cani e porci.



Che dicono?


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Febbraio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Cori per Inzaghi da parte degli Juventini. Umiliati da cani e porci.



Giusto così


----------



## malos (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gli juventini sfottono Inzaghi.
> 
> Come gli avversari sfottevano Oronzo Canà.



Ma nenache lo capirà il genio, ringrazierà pure commosso.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2015)

ma c'é chi urla anche Inzaghi.... o sbaglio?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ho paura che Bonaventura scopra che Allegri è suo padre e vada alla Juve


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Quel maledetto di Acciuga non si ferma


----------



## BianconeroVero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Nooooo peccato!


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Pazzini anticipato pure da Pirlo


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Febbraio 2015)

la partita e' finita quando il genio ha tolto poli e messo bonaventura ....essien fermo e muntari in confusione ...

COMPLIMENTI PER IL CENTROCAMPO 

SEI IMBARAZZANTE.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Febbraio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Che dicono?



Il solito coro "segna per noi". 
Presa per i fondelli.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quel maledetto di Acciuga non si ferma



e fa bene... se abbiamo na società di m.. e na capra ignorante come allenatore è giustissimo infierire...


----------



## Gianni23 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Rendiamoci conto che la juve sta giocando male.....


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

"Allegri è il peggior allenatore della storia del milan" (cit.)


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto che la juve sta giocando male.....



infatti... detto anche prima... stanno facendo il compitino


----------



## aleslash (7 Febbraio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma c'é chi urla anche Inzaghi.... o sbaglio?



Sono i fenomeni dei nostri tifosi...


----------



## BianconeroVero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Oggi in attacco siamo molto più concreti del solito, ma immagino sia solo perchè il Milan oggettivamente a centrocampo è inconsistente a livelli inguardabili


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

mamma mia honda è una roba oscena stasera, a livello del duo ghanese.


----------



## Gianni23 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> infatti... detto anche prima... stanno facendo il compitino



Questo ci da l'idea di quanto ci considerino... bei tempi in cui juventus milan decideva lo scudetto...


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> "Allegri è il peggior allenatore della storia del milan" (cit.)



Beh..la teoria non è sbagliata, visto che Inzaghi non è un allenatore.


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Pazzini che attaccante...


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Febbraio 2015)

non c'e' partita salvo solo antonelli..

GAME OVER.


----------



## sanguegranata (7 Febbraio 2015)

ma cerci gioca in mezzo?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2015)

Muntari spero muoia


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2015)

santo cielo.. honda in difficoltà... e muntari sta a guardare, intralciandolo pure... come si fa a non spaccarlo dalle botte fuori da milanello quell'insulto all'umanità??


----------



## Gianni23 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh..la teoria non è sbagliata, visto che Inzaghi non è un allenatore.


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Cioè, Tevez ha la febbre alta. Rendiamoci conto...


----------



## BianconeroVero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Alex spacca di botte Tevez che lotta come un cinghialotto


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2015)

ma perchè non infieriscono??? dovevano umuliare sta massa di cadaveri


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Essien che tiratore


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

A che serve il cambio Rami Zaccardo?!?!?

Ma ti bruciassero sto patentino!


----------



## Morghot (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cioè, Tevez ha la febbre alta. Rendiamoci conto...


Menez invece esce per un mal di testa o che caspio c'aveva... trova le differenze.

Sì odio menez.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Febbraio 2015)

questo non e il Milan questo e il Crotone..


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Bello anche il terzo cambio... A Pippo ma vai a casa anche te


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Febbraio 2015)

Il senso di questo cambio?


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

e mò sto cambio che cosa mi rappresenta ? 

ma vai a quel paese pippo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ahahahah bel cambio


----------



## BianconeroVero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ma come fai a mettere un difensore mentre stai perdendo 3 a 1? Inzaghi non ha proprio idea di quello che sta facendo


----------



## Schism75 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Che cambio sarebbe questo?


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

prima azione dall'entrata di Rami: voragine sulla fascia destra


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2015)

suso deve proprio essere scarso...inzaghi maledetto


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Febbraio 2015)

e avanti cosi' teniamoci i cadaveri in campo e in panchina

finira' anche questa annata disgraziata...


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ma come si fa a tenere ancora sto somaro in panchina?


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Invece di segnare puntiamo a difenderci con Rami. Bravo Pippo.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

cioè il duo ghanese 90 minuti pure stasera. 

pazzesco. 
qua bisogna invocare un infortunio ai crociati, alle caviglie, qualsiasi cosa pur di levarceli di torno.


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2015)

Maa susoooo?!???


----------



## Schism75 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Suso fará la fine di saponara? Se questi ragazzi giocano 30 minuti ogni 6 mesi ma che ci aspettiamo?


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a tenere ancora sto somaro in panchina?



riuscire a sbagliarle tutte è un'impresa... lui c'è riuscito


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Febbraio 2015)

ma comunque il vate in panchina non si tocca..

seedorf avra' sempre le mutande croccanti.


----------



## BianconeroVero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Cristo sti due ghanesi quanto ci menano...


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Febbraio 2015)

incredibile come dopo 7 mesi di stagione a centrocampo continuamo ad giocare con gente come Essien, Muntari e Poli, e gia una presa in giro..

poi dicono di Galliani un grande dirigente


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2015)

...almeno fanno qualcosa....


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Madonna che degrado.

Se non ci fosse Diego...


----------



## Tizio (7 Febbraio 2015)

Occhio, se miracolosamente riusciamo a segnare ancora un gol e perdiamo 2:3 diranno che la squadra ha dimostrato carattere, e che una sconfitta di misura contro la Juve è un gran risultato.


----------



## BianconeroVero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Oggi Juve brillante in attacco, magari giocassimo sempre così...


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Max ha paura si copre


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> incredibile come dopo 7 mesi di stagione a centrocampo continuamo ad giocare con gente come Essien, Muntari e Poli, e gia una presa in giro..
> 
> poi dicono di Galliani un grande dirigente



rendiamoci conto... quei due non li vogliono più manco nel loro paese


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio per ogbonna.  

pure allegri regala certe perle.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2015)

Paletta pure ha fatto un partitone, purtroppo senza filtro a centrocampo non puoi salvare il risultato


----------



## malos (7 Febbraio 2015)

Stiamo morendo con il bene placido di tutti, cori ad Inzaghi


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Febbraio 2015)

ormai non c'e piu rispetto per il Milan ma per rispetto a tutta la sua carriera Filippo deve andarsene


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> ormai non c'e piu rispetto per il Milan ma per rispetto a tutta la sua carriera Filippo deve andarsene


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Suso fará la fine di saponara? Se questi ragazzi giocano 30 minuti ogni 6 mesi ma che ci aspettiamo?



essendo un '93 lo considereranno alla stregua di un primavera.


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

Che strazio sto Pazzini


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

e pazzini in terra tre ore


----------



## sanguegranata (7 Febbraio 2015)

chiellini può fare sempre quello che vuole. ma quanto mi sta sulle palle?


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Febbraio 2015)

La correttezza di Giorgione.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Febbraio 2015)

[MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION]

Un'altra offesa del genere e ti prendi un ban di un mese


----------



## BianconeroVero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Chiellini qua da buttare fuori, ma che cavolo corri con i gomiti all'esterno? Spero ce lo squalifichino, almeno giochiamo con Barzagli dietro


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2015)

Cioè che subumano sto Chiellini, Muntari potrebbe pure spaccargli la faccia a sto punto


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2015)

mamma mia... fallo da rosso diretto neanche fischiato... è proprio mafioso chiellini


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2015)

ma pazzini non lo possiamo lasciare direttamente a torino ? tanto a giugno va lì a pulire i cessi. 

con destro stasera un golletto in più lo facevamo.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

ma quando finisce sto strazio?


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma quando finisce sto strazio?



A maggio


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2015)

Non mi meraviglio affatto.... Mafia allo stato puro. E sempre stato così!! Maldini doveva spaccargli la testa...almeno ora non lo vedevamo più davanti alle OO


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2015)

sta squadra farebbe fatica pure in serie B... Oggi pomeriggio ho visto squadre giocare molto meglio


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


>



ho amato Superpippo! stimo molto a Filippo ma tutto ha un limite..


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> ormai non c'e piu rispetto per il Milan ma per rispetto a tutta la sua carriera Filippo deve andarsene



lo abbiamo scritto in tutti i modi ed in tutte le salse ma questo non si schioda neanche con le bombe.


----------



## BianconeroVero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> mamma mia... fallo da rosso diretto neanche fischiato... è proprio mafioso chiellini



Non era un fallo volontario, è che Chiellini corre proprio in maniera scomposta, non esiste andare in giro ad anticipare con il gomito alto. Ciò detto, da Juventino spero che ce lo squalifichino per almeno 3 giornate con prova tv così giochiamo con Barza lì dietro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ammonizioni su richiesta, Tevez si salta il Cesena


----------



## Morghot (7 Febbraio 2015)

.


----------



## juventino (7 Febbraio 2015)

Chiellini la scorrettezza deve sempre farla


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> ho amato Superpippo! stimo molto a Filippo ma tutto ha un limite..



Sono Daccordissimo con Te!!! È un peccato anche per la sua "stima" da parte di tutti i tifosi del Milan!!! Non avrebbe mai dovuto accettare


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2015)

BianconeroVero ha scritto:


> Non era un fallo volontario, è che Chiellini corre proprio in maniera scomposta, non esiste andare in giro ad anticipare con il gomito alto. Ciò detto, da Juventino spero che ce lo squalifichino per almeno 3 giornate con prova tv così giochiamo con Barza lì dietro.



proprio perchè lo fa d'abitudine, un cartellino rosso ogni tanto, sarebbe gradito. Guarda son di livorno, tifo livorno e l'ho avuto come terzino l'anno magico della promozione in A... non trovi un livornese che gli vuol bene... 
[MENTION=222]Underhill84[/MENTION] Raga ma che cavolo. Basta co sti termini!


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2015)

*Juve Milan 3-1 FINALE *


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Non abbiamo neanche giocato tanto male. Muntari ha rovinato tutto. Pazienza. Sicuramente anche sta sera Inzaghi non sarà esonerato.


----------



## Morghot (7 Febbraio 2015)

Senza muntari in versione "perdo ogni palla che posso fuori dall'area" avremmo pure pareggiato, rendiamoci conto


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> proprio perchè lo fa d'abitudine, un cartellino rosso ogni tanto, sarebbe gradito. Guarda son di livorno, tifo livorno e l'ho avuto come terzino l'anno magico della promozione in A... non trovi un livornese che gli vuol bene... è solo un figlio di p



Nella graduatoria di i giocatori antipatici sta superando persino materazzi!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

e allegri a +10 va a vincere il suo secondo scudetto...


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Febbraio 2015)

vabbè si sapeva


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Non abbiamo giocato male, ma purtroppo loro sono molto più forti (quando attaccavano riuscivano riesce ad andare in porta). Inoltre mettiamoci Inzaghi che ha messo una formazione orrenda, specie nel centrocampo...


----------



## BianconeroVero (7 Febbraio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> proprio perchè lo fa d'abitudine, un cartellino rosso ogni tanto, sarebbe gradito. Guarda son di livorno, tifo livorno e l'ho avuto come terzino l'anno magico della promozione in A... non trovi un livornese che gli vuol bene... è solo un figlio di p



Quello che voglio dire è che non è cattivo, è proprio scoordinato. Di cartellini ne prende a iosa, ovviamente quando succede a palla lontana è una roba che l'arbitro non vede, ma spero nella prova tv. Alla Juve fa più male che bene avere quel pericolo ambulante in difesa che rischia di regalare rigori e punizioni ogni 20 minuti senza motivo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Febbraio 2015)

senza muntari ed essien comunque avremmo potuto tenere meglio il risultato dopo il pareggio di antonelli

inzaghi scempio di allenatore


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

diego lopez 7
zaccardo 5
alex 5
paletta 6
antonelli 6.5
poli 5
essien 4.5
muntari 4
cerci 5.5
menez 5
honda 5

bonaventura 5
pazzini 5
rami sv

inzaghi 4.5


----------



## Djici (7 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo giocato male, ma purtroppo loro sono molto più forti (quando attaccavano riuscivano riesce ad andare in porta). Inoltre mettiamoci Inzaghi che ha messo una formazione orrenda, specie nel centrocampo...



primo tempo mediocre.
secondo tempo ci hanno aspettati per poi chiuderla in contropiede. sono stati loro a lasciarci "giocare".
dico "giocare" ma di "gioco corale" neanche l'ombra


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2015)

D.Lopez 7
Zaccardo 6
Alex 5,5
Paletta 5,5
Antonelli 6,5
Poli 5,5
Essien 5
Muntari 4,5
Cerci 5,5
Menez S.V.
Honda 5,5
Rami S.V.
Pazzini 5,5
Bonaventura S.V.

Inzaghi 5


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2015)

Non abbiamo giocato male? Io non ho visto uno straccio di gioco, ragazzi. Siamo stati scandalosi, come ogni partita. Il giudizio è falsato semplicemente perchè avevamo contro una Juve che ha giocato con una sufficienza incredibile.

Che strazio.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (7 Febbraio 2015)

Risultato che rispecchia i valori in campo, anche se il Milan ha giocato discretamente bene, quanto meno rispetto alle partite precedenti.

*D Lopez 7
Antonelli 7,5
Paletta 5,5
Alex 6
Zaccardo 6,5
Muntari 3
Essien 4,5
Poli 6,5
Cerci 5,5
Menez sv
Honda 5,5
Pazzini 6
Bonaventura 5,5
Rami sv*

Quando si decideranno a comprare qualche c.campista di qualità?


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo giocato male? Io non ho visto uno straccio di gioco, ragazzi. Siamo stati scandalosi, come ogni partita. Il giudizio è falsato semplicemente perchè avevamo contro una Juve che ha giocato con una sufficienza incredibile.
> 
> Che strazio.


Considerato il fatto che loro sono più forti e noi comunque ci abbiamo creduto. Le uniche colpe sono da dare ad Inzaghi, che in una partita del genere doveva mettere assolutamente Bonaventura e De Jong dal primo minuto al posto di quegli scarsoni di Essien e Muntari.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Febbraio 2015)

che pietà veder vincere uno scudetto da allegri, ringrazi ibra quella parodia di un allenatore


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo giocato male? Io non ho visto uno straccio di gioco, ragazzi. Siamo stati scandalosi, come ogni partita. Il giudizio è falsato semplicemente perchè avevamo contro una Juve che ha giocato con una sufficienza incredibile.
> 
> Che strazio.



Rispetto a qualche altra partita han fatto meglio (tipo le gare con Toro e Lazio). Nulla di clamoroso, però almeno sembravano una squadra, mediocre si, ma una squadra. Poi certo se in squadra hai tutti sti cessi contro la Juve puoi fare ben poco.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo giocato male? Io non ho visto uno straccio di gioco, ragazzi. Siamo stati scandalosi, come ogni partita. Il giudizio è falsato semplicemente perchè avevamo contro una Juve che ha giocato con una sufficienza incredibile.
> 
> Che strazio.



concordo... abbiamo "giocato" solo perchè c'han lasciato fare...


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> che pietà veder vincere uno scudetto da allegri, ringrazi ibra quella parodia di un allenatore



ringrazia che max non abbia infierito, va


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Febbraio 2015)

unico aspetto positivo Antonelli


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Febbraio 2015)

loro aspettavano solo che lasciassimo i 2 moribondi a centrocampo per poi accelerare in attacco .....

era talmente leggibile che solo un impostore da panchina non lo ha capito.

e noi continuiamo a roderci il fegato con questi personaggi.....


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ringrazia che max non abbia infierito, va



A me sembra che han tentanto di fare anche il quarto in maniera insistente.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Antonelli ha disputato una ottima gara e Paletta non mi è dispiaciuto. Muntari ed Essien da calci nel sedere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ringrazia che max non abbia infierito, va



al massimo ringraziamo tevez e pogba, rispettivamente allenatore e allenatore in seconda della juve


----------



## smallball (7 Febbraio 2015)

Una juve al piccolo trotto porta a casa il risultato con merito


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

*Comunque, dato che ho visto qualche parolina di troppo (che ho poi modificato), vi ricordo:

http://www.milanworld.net/parole-censurate-da-ora-tolleranza-zero-una-settimana-di-ban-vt25085.html

Datecela una benedetta mano. Non posso stare dietro a tutti!*


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Era meglio giocare con mezzo Bonaventura che con Essien e Muntari.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> al massimo ringraziamo tevez e pogba, rispettivamente allenatore e allenatore in seconda della juve



e vidal terzo e buffon quarto


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Comunque, dato che ho visto qualche parolina di troppo (che ho poi modificato), vi ricordo:
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/parole-censurate-da-ora-tolleranza-zero-una-settimana-di-ban-vt25085.html
> 
> Datecela una benedetta mano. Non posso stare dietro a tutti!*




pero' visto come siamo ridotti potresti concederti una giornata libera .....


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Mediaset


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> pero' visto come siamo ridotti potresti concederti una giornata libera .....



Mai!


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mai!



ok papy...


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tutto sommato diciamo che hanno provato a giocarsela.Ovviamente sono loro che ci hanno lasciato un po' di spazio,però nel contesto tragico è stata meglio dello scempio dell'andata.Mi è piaciuto molto Antonelli.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Mediaset



meno male è la tv del nostro presidente


----------



## Pivellino (7 Febbraio 2015)

Antonelli, Lopez, ma lo stesso Paletta dimostrano che non si può prescindere dalla qualità dei singoli.
Detto questo, il centrocampo più assurdo mai visto unito al peggior allenatore che abbia mai schiacciato col sedere la nostra panchina hanno fatto il resto.


----------



## Gianni23 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Intanto Inzaghi dice di dover fare i complimenti ai suoi giocatori...


----------



## Marchisio89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Con un allenatore vero avreste tipo 7-8 punti in piú, sicuro.


----------



## Marchisio89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Intanto Inzaghi dice di dover fare i complimenti ai suoi giocatori...


Non avete giocato tanto male e ci avete anche provato. Io pensavo ad un Milan tutto dietro la linea a dire il vero.
I Ghanesi hanno giocato per la Juve ma Inzaghi mica puó puntare il dito contro di loro.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Mediaset



Se guardi le righe del campo, quelle relative alle zolle, la linea non sembra storta.

In ogni caso, anche se fosse stato fuorigioco, pure il nostro gol è nato su un calcio d'angolo inesistente.
Chissà se questo l'ha detto Inzaghi.


----------



## juventino (8 Febbraio 2015)

Partita di luci e ombre, potevamo (e dovevamo) vincerla molto più facilmente. In attacco ci mangiamo troppi gol, ma nel complesso le punte fanno il loro lavoro, dietro invece si balla tremendamente, nonostante giocassimo contro un Milan in totale anarchia tattica ed in 9 (Muntari ed Essien tra i migliori per la Juventus).


----------



## Anza94 (8 Febbraio 2015)

Essien e Muntari non dovrebbero mai giocare con il milan. la partita sarebbe stato molto diversa senza loro due e con van ginkel/bonaventura u suso nello 11 titolari. Per me il migliori in campo sono stati Diego Lopez e Antonelli, Paletta ha esordito oggi contro il campione ma secondo me non ha fatto disastri in difesa, Alex troppo lento invece.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Febbraio 2015)

Diego Lopez 7,5
Zaccardo 5
Alex 5,5
Paletta 6
Antonelli 7
Muntari 5
Poli 5,5
Essien 4,5
Honda 5
Cerci 5
Menez s.v.

Pazzini 5
Bonaventura 6
Rami 6


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Febbraio 2015)

Che partitaccia.Pippo ho letto che ha dichiarato che abbiamo pressato alto,ma quando mai?Ma che partita ha visto?Appena ho visto la formazione ho subito detto "Ma dove vogliamo andare con quei 3 a centrocampo?" Pippo come sembra non ha capito nulla.Dice che abbiamo giocato col 4-4-2 ma a me pareva solo un 4 - 3 - 3
Ottima prestazione da parte di: Paletta,Antonelli (Mi ha stupito) e D.Lopez.

Inzaghi penoso e imbarazzante come sempre,soprattutto nel cambio di Poli.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Febbraio 2015)

oggi ho visto una squadra che semplicemente non esiste contro di una squadra mediocre che e cmq la migliore di questo campionato mediocre, questa Juventus con Chiellini bandiera non vincera piu niente di importante, non hanno il dna


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Febbraio 2015)

Peppa-pig ha "affrontato" questa partita pensando al miracoloso 0-0 con la roma. Ma ovviamente non gli è andata bene. 
Quindi anzichè strappare addirittura 1 punto, per l'n-esima ne prendiamo ben ZERO. 

Goofy deve ringraziare il calendario che gli ha permesso di beccare il parma 1 settimana fa


----------



## folletto (8 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma quando finisce sto strazio?





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A maggio



Ma poi riprende a fine agosto


----------



## ilcignodiutrecht (8 Febbraio 2015)

D'accordo ke nn si può sempre vincere il campionato o la CL però nn si possono fare queste figure di m..... tutte le domeniche e i sabato sera! È troppo chiedere almeno un po' di gioco , riuscire a fare 3 passaggi di fila, evitare di portare palla all'infinito? Fosse x me via subito Inzaghi, dentro Tassotti fino a fine campionato e poi si vedrà ......


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Febbraio 2015)

Era difficile preparare meglio la gara, la squadra si è comportata bene ma siamo semplicemente inferiori e questo va accettato senza starci troppo male. Finché in società non si decideranno a fare qualcosa, i risultati non potranno essere diversi.


----------



## Milano siamo noi (8 Febbraio 2015)

i casi sono 2:....o si prende un allenatore tipo Ventura ,magari poco mediatico ma di grande sostanza e intelligenza capace di far rendere al massimo sta banda di scarponi....o altrimenti vendere una importante quota societaria e col grano prendere calciatori con le palle e i piedi buoni..stop!!!!...il resto sono chiacchere


----------



## folletto (8 Febbraio 2015)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Era difficile preparare meglio la gara, la squadra si è comportata bene ma siamo semplicemente inferiori e questo va accettato senza starci troppo male. Finché in società non si decideranno a fare qualcosa, i risultati non potranno essere diversi.



Anche finché qualcuno continuerà a schierare il centrocampo a 3 con Muntari, Essien, Poli (e si poteva tranquillamente giocare diversamente ieri sera)


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Febbraio 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Anche finché qualcuno continuerà a schierare il centrocampo a 3 con Muntari, Essien, Poli (e si poteva tranquillamente giocare diversamente ieri sera)



Tranquillamente? Insomma, Suso non è evidentemente ancora pronto o giocherebbe, non penso che Inzaghi si farebbe problemi a schierarlo visto che è un nuovo acquisto e gli altri li ha già buttati tutti nella mischia alla prima occasione.


----------



## folletto (8 Febbraio 2015)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Tranquillamente? Insomma, Suso non è evidentemente ancora pronto o giocherebbe, non penso che Inzaghi si farebbe problemi a schierarlo visto che è un nuovo acquisto e gli altri li ha già buttati tutti nella mischia alla prima occasione.



Poteva mettere Van Ginkel e Poli in un centrocampo a 2, o come centrali in un 442 per esempio


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Febbraio 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Poteva mettere Van Ginkel e Poli in un centrocampo a 2, o come centrali in un 442 per esempio



Non avrebbero fatto abbastanza "schermo" a centrocampo, sono troppo fragili e non in grado di sostenere a dovere la difesa. Non che Essien e Muntari lo siano stati, sia chiaro, ma almeno in teoria queste sarebbero qualità nelle loro corde.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Febbraio 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Poteva mettere Van Ginkel e Poli in un centrocampo a 2, o come centrali in un 442 per esempio



il centrocampo di ieri era ignobile, ma Van Ginkel al posto di uno degli altri non avrebbe cambiato assolutamente nulla... de jong e montolivo per quanto ultimamente qui dentro siano bistrattati sono sempre meglio di quelli che ieri erano disponibili, le alternative di livello a centrocampo mancano da anni e si vede. 

ad ogni modo mi sento di crocifiggere pippo per la scelta dell'uomo che ha indossato la fascia di capitano... lo stesso che era uscito fuori di testa quando lo aveva sostituito contro il torino... no, non esiste proprio


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (8 Febbraio 2015)

Ma non ci sta capendo più niente.... Oramai è arrivato, tanto vale lasciare a tassotti fino a giugno e poi aspettare un allenatore.
Io credo che con questa squadra, più 2 centrocampisti si possa arrivare tranquillamente nei primi 3 posti. 
C'é bisogno di un allenatore però.....


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Febbraio 2015)

Mi piange il cuore a vedere un Milan così stuprato dalla stessa società.
Le ultime 2/3 stagioni hanno avuto l'effetto delle bombe atomiche su Hiroshima e Nagasaki.
Non so quanti anni ci vorranno perché ci si possa riprendere, ma la ripresa sarà possibile solamente con una nuova società che abbia voglia di investire e sia ambiziosa.
Abbiamo un presidente che pensa agli hip hip urrà, ai dolci all'ananas e alle visite a Milanello, ma non mette un € da anni.
Abbiamo l'AD lato sportivo che prende nel 90% dei casi solamente giocatori a parametro 0, che pensa solo a difendere il proprio operato e fa comunicati semplicemente imbarazzanti.
Abbiamo l'AD lato commerciale/marketing che pensa solo a fare le guerre in società per eliminare il proprio "rivale" (anche se quantomeno ha avuto il merito della realizzazione della sede).
Abbiamo un allenatore che non capisce niente di tattica, non dà uno stralcio di gioco alla squadra e in conferenza stampa rilascia dichiarazioni degne del peggior Mazzarri (per me molto peggio).
Abbiamo una squadra che non è minimamente all'altezza delle rose del passato, ma di fronte a questo scenario così deprimente paradossalmente è l'ultimo dei problemi.


----------



## mister51 (8 Febbraio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mi piange il cuore a vedere un Milan così stuprato dalla stessa società.
> Le ultime 2/3 stagioni hanno avuto l'effetto delle bombe atomiche su Hiroshima e Nagasaki.
> Non so quanti anni ci vorranno perché ci si possa riprendere, ma la ripresa sarà possibile solamente con una nuova società che abbia voglia di investire e sia ambiziosa.
> Abbiamo un presidente che pensa agli hip hip urrà, ai dolci all'ananas e alle visite a Milanello, ma non mette un € da anni.
> ...



concordo.
ormai guardo le partite con rassegnazione e fatalismo.
uno scempio totale.
Ridicolo attaccarsi alle prospettive delle moviole quando la fasr difensiva di quell' azione non si vede neanche nei campionati "minori".
DaSeedorf a Inzaghi = Dalla padella alla brace.....................


----------



## mister51 (8 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Con un allenatore vero avreste tipo 7-8 punti in piú, sicuro.



Basterebbe Edy Reja


----------



## ercapretta (9 Febbraio 2015)

ma quanto è stupido Gallo Galliani? Ma che se magna la mattina per dire quelle cavolate? Ieri ci hanno distrutto a mani basse, ci hanno annientato sul piano del gioco e dello spirito...e mi viene a parlare di "prospettiva". Ma si dimettesse!


----------

